# Harrison Wettkampf Fans



## slu (7. Mai 2006)

@ all

Gesagt, getan! Hier bitte alles rein was mit unserem internen Wettkampf und den Fängen zu tun hat. Euch allen ein DICKES "Petri Heil" für die neue Saison #6


----------



## rainer1962 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, bei unsdauert leider die Schonzeit noch an


----------



## mad (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

glaube jeden sind die regeln klar.#6 

ich werde mich dann ab samstag mal in schweden warm fischen, und wenn ich zurück bin.....

























wieder fleißig ruten bauen.#6 


es warten ja noch paar boarder auf ihre und die wollen hier natürlich mit machen.|wavey: 




ich gebe euch einen kleinen vorsprung und werde am 31.12.06 in dieser größe was fangen.:m 

http://img276.*ih.us/img276/2776/hecht5me.jpg

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## bennie (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

dein avatar hat mich schon immer interessiert 
gib mal nen paar fakten dazu bitte ^^
wo, wann, womit, wie groß/schwer...?


----------



## mad (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

gerne,|wavey: 

schweden mai 2004 bolmen see,
124cm und 26pfd.
wobbler 10cm und 12er powerline,
#h


----------



## Birger (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hähä Schweden zählt nicht...

Aber 126cm ist ein Brett, Glückwunsch.


----------



## slu (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Regeln sind klar! Gibt ja keine damit es so einfach wie möglich gehalten ist #6 Naja, evtl. nur ein paar kleine! 

1. nur Mad-Ruten
2. nur Länge des Räubers (Hecht, Zander)
3. nur innerhalb Deutschland

Ich würde dann noch sagen das bei Gleichstand der Fisch zählt der als erstes gefangen wurde #6


----------



## slu (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ Birger
Sag mal: Wo bekommt man die PB Attractoren und die Turbo Tails günstig her und sollen wir evtl. mal zusammen ne Großbestellung machen?


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

guckst du hier: http://www.sav-angeln.de

ohne Anspruch auf vollständigkeithttp://www.catch-company.de/


----------



## slu (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Jo danke Rainer, das war aber auch die Adresse wo ich schon geguckt hatte. Ansonsten, wenn jemand ne Großbestellung rausschickt hätt ich auch gern ein paar ab #6


----------



## the doctor (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Hähä Schweden zählt nicht...
> 
> Aber 126cm ist ein Brett, Glückwunsch.



ja, ja...aber der ist " nur " 124 cm:q

Traue mich schon garnicht mehr eine andere Rute zum angeln mitzunehmen!
Bin mal gespannt, was dieses Jahr geht!!#6


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Krass, hier ist ja noch kein einzig zählbarer Fisch drinnen, dann mach ich halt mal den Anfang.

- 1. Mai
- 86,5 cm
- Hecht
- Nasenloch (heisst echt so |rolleyes ist ein Altwasser vom Inn)
- gefangen mit Blechpeitsche (made bei mad) und Profi-Blinker

Bild folgt - hat ein Freund auf der Digicam.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

wo bleibt denn dein erster Zander burn ????


----------



## bennie (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> - gefangen mit Blechpeitsche (made bei mad) und Profi-Blinker


 
oldschool! #6


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> oldschool! #6



Unter Berücksichtigung des Preises für mich der beste Hecht-Köder überhaupt!!! :m


----------



## slu (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@burn77

erst mal Petri zu deinem Fisch aber wo bleibt das Bild  Bist nicht der erst mit einem schönen Hecht. Bolli hatte auch schon einen von 86 cm aber der steht  im Harrison Thread #6


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				slu schrieb:
			
		

> @burn77
> 
> erst mal Petri zu deinem Fisch aber wo bleibt das Bild  Bist nicht der erst mit einem schönen Hecht. Bolli hatte auch schon einen von 86 cm aber der steht im Harrison Thread #6


 
War viel geschäftlich in ganz Deutschland unterwegs und hatte daher keine Möglichkeit mir von meinem Kumpel das Bild zu besorgen.

Der Bolli, soll doch seinen Hecht dann hier einstellen. Wobei wir sicher beide keine Chance haben werden


----------



## slu (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bolli, soll doch seinen Hecht dann hier einstellen. Wobei wir sicher beide keine Chance haben werden



Bolli hatte seinen Hecht gefangen bevor dieser Thread hier existiert hat! Ist ja auch nicht so schlimm denn wenn es die Gewinnergröße ist (was ich aber nicht glaube) wird er es schon nicht vergessen #6


----------



## Birger (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bolli, soll doch seinen Hecht dann hier einstellen. Wobei wir sicher beide keine Chance haben werden



Richtig, ich hol mir nämlich Freitag ne Wochenkarte...



...und fang auch keinen größeren #t...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Also was ist denn hier los? Ohne Bild kein Fischbeweis, das geht doch gar nicht! :g 

Außer mad's Altrekord ist hier noch keine Fischbild drin. Da will ich doch mal ein Bild von meinem Jungfernhecht (58cm) mit meiner selbstgebauten halb-mad VHF reinstellen. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=44525&d=1148331080


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Krass, hier ist ja noch kein einzig zählbarer Fisch drinnen, dann mach ich halt mal den Anfang.
> 
> - 1. Mai
> - 86,5 cm
> ...



Jetzt endlich das Bild:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hallo!

Ich habe mit der von Mad gebauten VHF 5-30g inzwischen schon mehrere Hechte gefangen, jetzt den bisher besten mit 78cm auf einen 65mm Profiblinker-Blinker (Verdammt, wie nennt man das Til richtig???)! Farbe Silber, ohne Dekorfolie oder sowas... Gewässer war en Vereinsteich, leider ist mir der Fish beim Abhaken aus den Händen gerutscht...

Bilder habe ich keine, war alleine unterwegs.

Aber da das sicher nicht der Siegerfisch wird muss ich hier ja hoffentlich nix beweisen... An dem Tag habe ich noch 2 kleinere Hechte gefangen, ca. 55 und 68cm, war für etwa 1 Stundeein toller Tag. Mit der Rute echt spassig, hat Freude gemacht, die Fische waren problemlos zu drillen. Ich hätte persönlich das WG für diese Rute auch höher angegeben...

So, genug geschrieben, jetzt gehe ich noch mal ans Wasser! #6

CU Stefan


----------



## mad (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus,

hab endlich mal selber die vhf 5-30gr gefischt und das gleich 1 woche in schweden. hab mich in diese rute :l  was in den blank steckt ist wirklich super. hab mit der rute von 5-12cm wobbler geworfen, da kommt jeder anhieb durch und der drill ist ein traum. hab mit der rute bis knapp 90cm hechte gefangen ohne probleme, und schweden hechte kämpfen sicher besser als unsere.:m 
hier mal ein foto, schwedenhecht 88cm.
http://img390.*ih.us/img390/3309/schweden063319ad.jpg


----------



## klee (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Klasse Hecht mad #6


----------



## mad (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus,

auch wenn er nicht zählt und schon kurz von mir im wallerthread beschrieben hier noch mal mein erster waller in diesen jahr.|wavey: 
da ich zur zeit wirklich nicht viel zum fischen komme, warum brauche ich bestimmt nicht erzählen freute ich mich noch mehr das gleich nach ca 5 würfe der waller schon gebissen hat. da leider meine kamera den geist aufgegeben hat warum auch immer bin ich froh das ein freund mit seinen handy noch eins gemacht hat.#6 Qualität natürlich unter aller sau, aber besser als nichts.
gefangen natürlich mit einer harrison vhf 60-120gr und köder der ganz große profi blinker.
da der waller nicht groß war (1,25m) war es ein spiel aber trotzdem schön diesen zu drillen. keine 5min. war er mit handlandung schon im boot und auch kurz darauf wieder im wasser, da ja sich schon paar boarder angemeldet haben mal zu kommen um einen waller zu fangen.|wavey: 
http://img129.*ih.us/img129/5498/mms1114ws.jpg

(ps. vor ca einer woche hat mein freund dort einen gefangen (1,15m) mit einer harrison vhf 15-45gr und 25er mono.)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

petri, feine sache! der macht an der 30gramm vhf bestimmt auch noch spaß ;-DDDD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> da ich zur zeit wirklich nicht viel zum fischen komme, warum brauche ich bestimmt nicht erzählen


Gerade deswegen und wegen der knappen Zeit und dem zeitsparenden Waller ein doppeltes Petri Heil! #6 

Kann das gut nachvollziehen, wenn auch aus anderen Gründen.


----------



## mad (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

fische mich nur warm und teste meine ruten durch.:q :q :q 
ab nächster woche gehts auf zander und hecht!!!#6 
heute morgen wieder an meiner geliebten stelle.
waller 1m.#6 
diesmal an der harrison vhf 30-75gr. wobbler.
http://img144.*ih.us/img144/5078/waller1mk44bp.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hatte nach dem Bild im Wallerthread schon gedacht, daß das doch nicht die "dicke Berta" sein kann, auch wegen der schätzungsweise 2500er Rolle daran. Wenn man jedesmal einen größer 1m Waller fängt, dann sind die Angel+Testtage  doch auf jeden Fall fein. #6


----------



## mad (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

richtig det, ist eine 3000er biomaster mgs shimano.
habe zuvor mit meiner "dicken berta" und großen blinker versucht einen zu fangen. nach einer halben stunde glaubte ich ok heute steht kein waller da und habe mit der 75er auf zander mein glück versucht. 
oft kommt es aber anders, war aber auch kein problem für die rute und der drill gleich viel schöner.:q 
auf den foto rechts liegt zusammen gebaut meine "dicke berta".#6 
http://img223.*ih.us/img223/2392/waller1mk121sk.jpg


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Endlich wird in Saal a.d. Donau auch wieder gefischt und nicht nur gebaut!

Habe die letzten beiden "Ausflüge" auch einen Hecht und drei Zander auf MAD-Ruten gefangen...waren aber alle von der Grösse her nix für den "Harrison-Wettkampf"!


----------



## mad (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus,

rainer deine wobbler für zander sind der volle sch... bei uns. 
hab den schwarzen vielleicht 3mal geworfen und...

http://img162.*ih.us/img162/8254/waller145m196061219eo.jpg

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/9591/waller145m19606813xi.jpg

waller 1,45m mit der harrison vhf 30-75gr.
aber ein super drill dafür.:q
(meine rute liegt noch im boot, ist die vom meinen freund)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Ihr habt da wohl ein Wallernest oder was! |supergri Dickes Petri!


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Naja die sind ne allzweckwaffe 
habe ausser zander auch hechte, Barsche, Rapfen und am Sonntag früh 5Uhr, ich konnts eigentlich nicht glauben, eine 65er Barbe damit gefangen. wenn ich jetzt noch Rotaugen, Brassen und ähnl. erwische dann gute Nacht 
P.S. die Barbe hat gebissen und wurde nicht eingehängt oder sonst irgendwie gehakt.
Robert jetzt aber die Bestellung rausjagen!!!!!!! ich habe nämlich selbst nur noch zwei schwarze
Mich wundert dass die Dillinge den Waller ausgehalten haben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn ich jetzt noch Rotaugen, Brassen und ähnl. erwische dann gute Nacht


Mußte an die Wolga fahren, da gibt es laut Blinker Raubfedern! Würde ja ein schönes Durcheinander hier, wenn alle die "Friedfische" auch zu den Räubern und Spinnfischern zählen #t 



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert dass die Dillinge den Waller ausgehalten haben


War ja kein Hecht der Länge. Wo ist denn die Einhängeöse eingebaut? in der Schaufel oder am Body? ist eine durchgehende Achse drin?


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> War ja kein Hecht der Länge. Wo ist denn die Einhängeöse eingebaut? in der Schaufel oder am Body? ist eine durchgehende Achse drin?


 
die drillinge sind am Body angebracht (3 Stück Eagle Claw Größe 6). Aufgebrochen hab ich noch keinen der Wobbler um das Innenleben zu studieren. Es ist auch noch keiner gesschrottet worden. Der Lack bekommt zwar nach etlichen Räubern ein paar kratzer, das wars dann aber. Ich nehme aber an, dass eine Stahlachse drin ist  wie gesagt auch nach heftigen Hängern usw. fehlte zwar mal ein drilling, der Körper an sich blieb aber heile.  Sind also recht satbil und kosten ca 11€ in BRD.


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Tach!

Extra um 3:00 aufgestanden - und wann kommt der erste Biss? Halb Sieben! Ca. 90 cm Hecht - leider ist vom Gigafish-Casanova die Öse ausgerissen oder abgebrochen. Tja, das kommt davon, wenn man billige Imitate fischt!

Halbe Stunde später dann die Belohnung fürs Aufstehen:

70er Zander auf Illex Squirrell (und TwinPower-Blechpeitschen-Combo):


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

sind doch sehr angenehme Beisszeiten bei euch, 7 Uhr Zander 
herzl. Glückwunsch zu den beiden Fischen


----------



## Birger (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ Burn: ich dachte, bei Euch gibts keine Zander?


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Burn: ich dachte, bei Euch gibts keine Zander?


 
hat er mir auch gesagt, habs ihm aber nicht geglaubt und hätte jede Wette gehalten|kopfkrat aber er scheint mittlerweile zu lernen wie es mit den Zandern so funzt   e
seit er seine BP hat, ist er ständig am Wasser#q #h
vor allem nimmt er jetzt auch mal Köder die von Zander doch bevorzugt werden|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## BeeJay (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem nimmt er jetzt auch mal Köder die von Zander doch bevorzugt werden|supergri |supergri |supergri


...das wollte ich auch gerade sagen... :q

Gut, dass er sich mit einem Squirrel "bewaffnet" hat... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Zander!

BeeJay


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> sind doch sehr angenehme Beisszeiten bei euch, 7 Uhr Zander
> herzl. Glückwunsch zu den beiden Fischen



Der ca. 90er Hecht hat sich doch mit dem MegaBait-Charlie-Immitat davon gemacht! Der Arme, mal sehen, ob ich den die nächsten Tage mal erwische, dass ich mal kurz Zahnarzt bei Ihm spielen kann!


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Burn: ich dachte, bei Euch gibts keine Zander?



Im Gegensatz zum Rhein usw. haben wir auch keine. Hab den jetzt in nem kleinen See gefangen, der seit drei Jahren nicht mehr mit Hechten dafür gut mit Zandern besetzt wird. Da werden jedes Jahr aber auch nicht mehr als vielleicht 5 massige Zander gefangen.
Um die Fliessstrecken, um die es mir ging bezüglich Zanderfischen, da war ich bislang (wie auch die anderen) noch nicht richtig erfolgreich!

Da bräucht ich vielleicht mal ne Special-Zander-Hunting-Group!?!?!?! (Geht an Rainer, Thorsten, Birger und Kollegen!!!!!!)


----------



## Birger (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Welchen Wobbler hast du jetzt genau gefischt? Haste mal nen Link?


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bräucht ich vielleicht mal ne Special-Zander-Hunting-Group!?!?!?! (Geht an Rainer, Thorsten, Birger und Kollegen!!!!!!)


 
O.K. du sorgst für unsere Unterkunft, sagen wir mal eine Hiltonsuite, natürlich mit den dazugehörigen Masseurinnen, die unsere, vom vielen fischen verspannten Muskeln, wieder lockern, kann ich deine Einladung so verstehen???? Dann bin ich natürlich dabei!!!!!!!|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Wobbler hast du jetzt genau gefischt? Haste mal nen Link?



Bitte schön:

http://www.anglerwebs.de/bigtackle-....html&XTCsid=9e4bd0696a4b8e5a3c964ed84454f433


----------



## mad (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus,

super börnie, du fängst wenigsten zander und hecht.#h 
war auch gerade schnell beim fischen, bekomme bald das :v .
fange zur zeit nur waller.:q :q :q 

http://img278.*ih.us/img278/3921/waller124cm26606193jj.jpg

1,24m, Harrison VHF 120gr mit Profi Blinker


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

hamma hart und geil. so wenig wie du anscheinend losgehst und dann immer gleich nen waller, das rockt richtig!!! da würd ich auch gern mal nen schmiss machen ;-)


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@MAD:

Ach Robert Du Armer! Musst jede Woche zwei Waller fangen - das ist schon ein hartes Los!  |uhoh:

Check mal Deinen Terminkalender! Ab nächsten Freitag bin ich wieder im Lande!   #6


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

p.s. Dachte ich hätte heut wieder was für den Wettkampf - war aber leider nur ne quer gehakte Barbe mit ca. 80...


----------



## bennie (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

och du armer... fängst nur schöne Waller .... 

Petri


----------



## profifischer (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@mad. hast du den waller im yachthafen gefangen?


----------



## mad (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

hi profifischer,

nein nur die fotos wurden im hafen gemacht.#6


----------



## mad (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus,

war gestern nachts mal wieder unterwegs.
hab erst einen 45er zander gefangen, und ca. 1 stunde später der biss der bis in die zehen geht. waller, merkte schon beim drill der bursche ist nicht klein, da ich nicht alleine war holte mein freund den anker rein um so besser und sicherer zu drillen. dann mein größter fehler:c ich bemerkte zu spät das der waller am heck schon war und zog mir die schnur über den motor.#q #q #q und alles ab.
nach einer kleinen pause und zigarette fischte ich weiter und beim ersten wurf ein kleiner und sehr feiner schlag, anhieb und ich fing noch einen schönen 80er zander.
http://img147.*ih.us/img147/7144/zander80cm0640bx.jpg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

petri mad, schöner zander!!! das mit dem motor, nun ja, dunkelheit und adrenalin, da kann das mal passieren. und wahrscheinlich wars ja nicht dein letzter waller ;-)
mfg steffen


----------



## mad (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

hi steffen,

hoffe mal, aber was mir halt am meisten stinkt das der waller jetzt den wobbler im maul hat.#q  nach paar fotos würde er ja sowieso wieder schwimmen und vom drill her war der wirklich richtig gut.:c


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ja, das ist immer am schlimmsten. aber der wird damit schon klarkommen und wenn er am we nochmal beißt, kannste ihn befreien und dir deinen wobbler wieder holen ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Motor hochklappen (vorher) ist ne gute Sache, wenn man große Fische fangen will! :m 

Ich hatte mal einen sehr schönen Hecht im Drill, der hatte sich schon so an die Motoren gewöhnt und sich da wohl viele Jahre wieder dran befreit, nur bei mir am Boot war gar kein Motor dran zu dem Zeitpunkt und das hat den guten Esox dann doch arg irritiert, wütend gemacht und schließlich landete er doch in meinem Kescher! :g


----------



## mad (20. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

|schlafen |schlafen |schlafen |schlafen |schlafen |schlafen 
Halloooooooo geht hier keiner mehr fischen?????


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

klar, aber hechte fange ich leider keine ;-)


----------



## Bernhard* (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> |schlafen |schlafen |schlafen |schlafen |schlafen |schlafen
> Halloooooooo geht hier keiner mehr fischen?????


 
Fang auch nur Fische unterhalb der 86,5 cm, die ich eh schon gemeldet hab - eigentlich nur noch untermassige Zander


----------



## vertikal (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hehehe, gestern habt ihr noch mal Glück gehabt!:q

Der 95er Hecht wollte unbedingt von Gerd in der Möhne gefangen werden. Dafür hatte Raabiat auf meine Harrison den Hammer des Tages: Einen Raubaal auf Wobbler (!), gefangen in drei Meter Tiefe über 20 Meter tiefem Wasser!|uhoh:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ahhh, da ist ja der herr vertikal!!! habe gleich dran gedacht, als ich harrison gelesen habe und dann von einem 95er hecht. war ja klar, dass der nicht an der anderen rute beißt, oder??? aber fair von euch, nur so macht der wettkampf sinn und auch spaß. wenn ich glück habe, kann ich morgen zu meinem lieblingshechtgewässer fahren, aber ob auch ein 86,6er beißt, keine ahnung :-DDD


----------



## vertikal (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> aber fair von euch, nur so macht der wettkampf sinn und auch spaß




Ist doch wohl klar, oder?
Mit 'nem getürkten Fisch wollte ich die Rute von Robert jedenfalls nicht gewinnen!#d

Aber nebenbei: In fünf Wochen bin ich mit meinen Harrison-Ruten eine Woche in den Boddengewässern. :l


Schaun mer mal..............:q:q:q


----------



## Raabiat (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Der Wettbewerb wird ja eh unter den Leuten ausgemacht, die die chance haben zum Bodden zu fahren|uhoh::q
Da hab ich mit meinem Aal doch die geringsten Chancen|uhoh:

Es sei denn, ich nehm meine Neuerwerbung mit in Urlaub. Aber ich glaub so ein Barracuda oder vergleichbares macht Kleinholz aus dem guten Stück:q


----------



## Bernhard* (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Der Wettbewerb wird ja eh unter den Leuten ausgemacht, die die chance haben zum Bodden zu fahren|uhoh::q
> Da hab ich mit meinem Aal doch die geringsten Chancen|uhoh:
> 
> Es sei denn, ich nehm meine Neuerwerbung mit in Urlaub. Aber ich glaub so ein Barracuda oder vergleichbares macht Kleinholz aus dem guten Stück:q


 
Nö, nö, nö!!
Es gelten nur Hecht und Zander aus deutschen Gewässern!! #6


----------



## vertikal (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Da hab ich mit meinem Aal doch die geringsten Chancen|uhoh:




Für den Aal hätteste eigentlich 'nen Sonderpreis verdient:

Eine Harrison in 1,35 Meter, für den zukünftigen Angelnachwuchs:q:q:q


----------



## bolli (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Ja, ist schon verflixt, den 94er auf meinem Avatare habe ich ausgerechnet mit einer anderen Rute gefangen. #t 
Aber ich liebäugel auch noch mit einer Boddentour in diesem Herbst. Schaun mer mal ...|supergri


----------



## vertikal (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nö, nö, nö!!
> Es gelten nur Hecht und Zander aus deutschen Gewässern!! #6




Hehehehe, da kriegt aber einer kalte Füße.#4
Mach den Jungs doch nicht so 'ne Angst, Markus.|supergri


----------



## Raabiat (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@Burn
Aal ist auch ein edler Fisch, die Wobblerführung die es braucht, um einen Aal zu verführen, musst du erstmal lernen :q
Ich biete gern ein Aal-Guiding an:q:q

Ich finde, nicht der längste Fisch sollte hier gewinnen, sondern der am härtesten erarbeitetste! Aber wer will das schon bewerten|uhoh: Also legen wir weiterhin den Maßstab der Quantität an 

Ich hoffe du spürst weiterhin die Gefahr - mich - im Nacken


----------



## Bernhard* (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



vertikal schrieb:


> Hehehehe, da kriegt aber einer kalte Füße.#4
> Mach den Jungs doch nicht so 'ne Angst, Markus.|supergri


 


Raabiat schrieb:


> @Burn
> Aal ist auch ein edler Fisch, die Wobblerführung die es braucht, um einen Aal zu verführen, musst du erstmal lernen :q
> Ich biete gern ein Aal-Guiding an:q:q
> 
> ...


 

Gääähn!
Nachdem wir ja alle Schweden-Hechte lebend zurückbringen kann man die bei uns in der Badewenne ja auch nochmal fangen. Ausserdem bin ich sooo reich, dass ich keine "geschenkte" Rute brauche. |supergri 

Der Rainer hat ja angeblich schon ein paar Meterzander unphotographiert zurückgesetzt, weil er ja keine Standartaufbau mag |supergri |supergri


----------



## Raabiat (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Gääähn!
> Nachdem wir ja alle Schweden-Hechte lebend zurückbringen kann man die bei uns in der Badewenne ja auch nochmal fangen. Ausserdem bin ich sooo reich, dass ich keine "geschenkte" Rute brauche. |supergri
> 
> Der Rainer hat ja angeblich schon ein paar Meterzander unphotographiert zurückgesetzt, weil er ja keine Standartaufbau mag |supergri |supergri



Siehste Burn:q
Rainer macht das mit Stil und "Elegance". Und um der eventuellen Anschuldigung von Arroganz zu entgehen, fang ich diese Fische jetzt garnicht erst, sondern erst wenn der Wettbewerb vorüber ist


----------



## rainer1962 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Gääähn!
> 
> Der Rainer hat ja angeblich schon ein paar Meterzander unphotographiert zurückgesetzt, weil er ja keine Standartaufbau mag |supergri |supergri


 
jetzt übertreibste aber burn!!!!!|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Bernhard* (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> jetzt übertreibste aber burn!!!!!|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat



Aber nur ein bisserl, lieber Rainer! 
Und ganz ohne Übertreibungen hätten wir im AB nur die Hälfte an Posts


----------



## rainer1962 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ein bisserl viel meinste nicht????? in einem geb ich dir aber recht......
ohne übertreibungen wäre wirklich nicht so viel los


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

bodden zählt ja leider nicht, war das nicht die abmachung????? mmh, soll ich mich verhört haben?

mfg steffen


----------



## vertikal (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> bodden zählt ja leider nicht, war das nicht die abmachung?????



Hehehehe, dann nehmt aber die Möhnetalsperre auch gleich mit raus, ist ja ebenfalls ein gutes Hechtgewässer, und die Edertalsperre, die Sorpetalsperre, die Diemeltalsperre, den Rhein, die Donau, die Ruhr, die Mosel, ..........

Hab ich was vergessen?|kopfkrat

Am besten, wir nehmen die Hechte ganz raus, dann gibbet auch keine Komplikationen. Und die Zander auch, wenn wir schon mal dabei sind.


----------



## mad (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus,

alle hechte und zander in deutschland gefangen zählen.#6 

es soll ehrlich und fair ablaufen.:m  

keiner könnte beweisen wenn zb. ein hecht über 1m gefangen wird in schweden und man sieht nur den fisch und die rute.

also, wir sind nicht im krieg oder auf der flucht, es geht doch nur um eine rute.#6 

nächstes jahr müßt ihr euch anstrengen:

#6 der erste zander über 99cm bekommt eine harrison rute nach wunsch!!!#6


----------



## vertikal (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> nächstes jahr müßt ihr euch anstrengen:
> 
> #6 der erste zander über 99cm bekommt eine harrison rute nach wunsch!!!#6




Hi Robert!

Du bist *echt *verrückt.
Aber das macht dich ja gerade so sympatisch!:m#6


----------



## Raabiat (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hallo Robert,
kannste nich für mich etwas mit den Maßen runtergehen?
So auf 50cm oder so? Das ist genau die Liga in der ich spiele|supergri|supergri
Oder gibst mir einfach 40cm Vorsprung, dann hab ich an den 99cm ordentlich zu knabbern

@Frank
ja, du hast in deiner Aufzählung einen Top-Hechtproduzenten vergessen: die Saale|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

robert, zählt der bodden nun dazu für hecht oder nicht? vertikal, ich denke du kennst den unterschied zwischen möhne und bodden und wolltest nur bissel witzeln, oder??? wer ein guiding bucht für drei tage im bodden, der hat schon pech, wenn er keinen hecht fängt, der nah am meter ist oder ihn knackt. daher dachte ich, die bodden zählen nicht dazu...

mfg und bona nox


----------



## Bernhard* (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> robert, zählt der bodden nun dazu für hecht oder nicht? vertikal, ich denke du kennst den unterschied zwischen möhne und bodden und wolltest nur bissel witzeln, oder??? wer ein guiding bucht für drei tage im bodden, der hat schon pech, wenn er keinen hecht fängt, der nah am meter ist oder ihn knackt. daher dachte ich, die bodden zählen nicht dazu...
> 
> mfg und bona nox


 
Bist wohl auch ganz schön scharf auf ne neue Harrison, oder? #h


----------



## vertikal (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> vertikal, ich denke du kennst den unterschied zwischen möhne und bodden und wolltest nur bissel witzeln, oder???



Nö, eigentlich nicht. Außerdem ist mir witzeln ja sowieso völlig fremd. #d
Bis jetzt hab ich nämlich in der Möhne die größeren Hechte gefangen.:q

Vielleicht mach ich in den Bodden ja auch nur was verkehrt.|rotwerden

Wieviele Meterhechte hattest nu nochmal in den Bodden gefangen, Bubbel?

Irgendwie guckt ihr einfach zu viele Kataloge, glaub ich. Nur weil da überall die großen Boddenhechte in die Kamera gehalten werden, heisst das doch noch lange nicht, dass die Burschen einem freiwillig ins Boot springen. Da stecken viele, viele Stunden und Tage intensiven Fischens dahinter. Und viele, viele vergebliche Versuche. 
Und trotzdem gibbet keine "Metergarantie"! 
Ein guter Freund von mir, nebenbei ein hervorragender Kunstköderangler, versucht seit einigen Jahren, in den Bodden seinen Meterhecht zu fangen. Hat bislang noch nicht geklappt.

Also bitte in Zukunft etwas vorsichtiger mit diesen Pauschalaussagen umgehen!:g

Ich hab bei manchen Leuten langsam das Gefühl, dass sie sich für einen "besseren" Menschen halten, wenn sie große Fische fangen. Kommt mal bitte wieder etwas runter auf den Teppich!!! Wir sind hier beim Thema "Angeln/Hobby/Freizeitbeschäftigung" und nicht bei einem Leistungswettbewerb.

War nicht auf dich gemünzt, Bubbel. Musste einfach mal raus.

Weitermachen.......:m


----------



## Bernhard* (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



vertikal schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Ich hab bei manchen Leuten langsam das Gefühl, dass sie sich für einen "besseren" Menschen halten, wenn sie große Fische fangen. Kommt mal bitte wieder etwas runter auf den Teppich!!! Wir sind hier beim Thema "Angeln/Hobby/Freizeitbeschäftigung" und nicht bei einem Leistungswettbewerb.
> 
> ......


 
Ach nö! Sei nicht so!
Meiner einer wäre schon froh, wenn er jedes zweite, dritte mal nen Untermassigen fängt (der locker hängt).

Ein Meterhecht wär zwar ganz schön, muss aber nicht sein. Und wenn Bubbel oder Birger - unsere Studenten - die Rute gewinnen würden, würds mich fasst noch mehr freuen, als wenn ich die bekomme! #6 

In diesem Sinne: Ein dickes Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Raabiat (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



vertikal schrieb:


> (..)
> Ich hab bei manchen Leuten langsam das Gefühl, dass sie sich für einen "besseren" Menschen halten, wenn sie große Fische fangen. Kommt mal bitte wieder etwas runter auf den Teppich!!! Wir sind hier beim Thema "Angeln/Hobby/Freizeitbeschäftigung" und nicht bei einem Leistungswettbewerb.(..)



|good:


----------



## vertikal (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> A
> Ein Meterhecht wär zwar ganz schön, muss aber nicht sein. Und wenn Bubbel oder Birger - unsere Studenten - die Rute gewinnen würden, würds mich fast noch mehr freuen, als wenn ich die bekomme! #6




Das ist die richtige Einstellung!#6#6#6
So macht die Sache Spaß.:q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

was is denn mit euch los??? versteh ich nicht :-( nirgendwo sonst gibt es bessere aussichten auf nen meter als in den bodden, das ist eine statistische tatsache. und wenn du dich in den bodden nicht so gut aus kennst wie die guides, vertikal, dann wirste da auch keinen meter fangen. auf der möhne kennst du dich vielleicht aus, klar, dann bist du da erfolgreicher. ich hab noch keinen meter, das weißt du ja, wieso willst du das dann hören? habe das buch kapitale hechte gelesen, ein hervorragendes in meinen augen und klar gibt es auch noch andere großhechtgewässer, wo man richtig dicke abräumen kann, wenn man sich auskennt und bestimmte faktoren berücksichtigt. an einem tag zwei hechte weit über nem meter, einen 96er einen 92er. dass durfte ich miterleben, leider kein anderer was gefangen, nur der eine angler.

das war ein schlechter tag für den bodden, da geht einiges mehr!!!

danke burn, du kannst sie auch gewinnen, ich erspar mir sonst meine 2. harrison, würd ich eh machen  ne dritte musses auch noch sein!!! ;-)

aber wäre nett, wenn ich nun mal ne antwort bekomme, ob die bodden dazugehören, zu unserem spielchen...

ach ja vertikal: das die hechte da einem nicht ins boot springen, dass hab ich selber erfahren, dass weiß ich und das prädigen auch die guides. und wer hält einen angler, der große fische fängt, für einen besseren menschen??? :-DDDD er ist für mich nur ein besserer angler, der anscheinend das gewisse extra entdeckt hat und nun auskostet. wer regelmäßig gut fängt, der hats drauf, find ich ok soweit 

ps: für mich is die gratis harrison eh passé, bin doch ab ende sept. in frankreich und heute hat mich mein kumpel versetzt, die dumme s** ;-) ich bin rauuuuuuuuuuuus...

aber danke, dass ihr sie birger und mir dennoch gönnt :-D


----------



## vertikal (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> alle hechte und zander in deutschland gefangen zählen.#6




@bubbel

Hier ist die Antwort und sie wurde von Mad schon *vor *deiner Frage gegeben!|supergri
Denn wenn ich's richtig in Erinnerung habe, zählt der Bodden, in dem ich gefischt habe, zu den deutschen Gewässern.

Haste in deinem Studium auch schon was von Statistik gehört? Nein? Denn dann würdest du den Leitsatz aller Statistiker kennen, der da lautet: "Traue nur der Statistik, die du selbst gefälscht hast!"

Was glaubst du eigentlich, Bubbel, wieviele der Fangmeldungen gelogen sind. Gibt keinen größeren Blödsinn in deutschen (Fach-)Zeitungen (allein das Wort im Zusammenhang mit Angelliteratur ist für mich schon ein Witz!) als Fangmeldungen!

Ich habe in den letzten drei Jahren mit viel Glück vier Hechte von über einen Meter Länge gefangen. Davon nur einen in den Bodden. Alle waren hart erarbeitet und ich bin manchen Tag als Schneider nach Hause gefahren. Hab ich auch überhaupt kein Problem mit; mir macht angeln sehr viel Spaß, ob nun mit oder ohne Fisch - allein die Chance zählt.

Ich kann's nur nicht mehr lesen, wie leicht es angeblich ist, in den Bodden den Meterhecht zu fangen.

Vorschlag: Mach's doch einfach mal.........:m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

richtig, es ist schwer, das hast du dann wohl überlesen in meinem posting, ich meinte auch, kein meterhecht springt ins boot!!! das schreibt fuhrmann und er hats mir auch gesagt und ich habs verinnerlicht. und leider gottes stimmen die fangstatistiken, check ich nicht, warum du glaubst, dass team-boddenangeln lügt :-( das sagst du nämlich damit. oft erleben die jungs traumstunden, wieso sollten die bitte mist erzählen, ebenso wie uli beyer bei den leserreisen. 

leider hab ich keine kohle um an den bodden zu fahren, wollt eben lieber ne neue angel. und zweitens würd ich mich bissel ärgern, meinen ersten meter im boddengefangen zu haben. lieber in einem anderen gewässer, da würd ich mich erst so richtig freuen!!! echt krass das du behauptest, dass die fangmeldungen gelogen sind, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das jemand bezweifelt...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ach so, kennst du das buch? darin beschreibt er ganz neben bei ein paar seiner traumstunden am wasser, so, wie wohl jeder von uns, denn daran erinnert man sich doch gern. und das es schwer is nen meter zu fangen siehste ja an mir, ich sehs selbst, wieso sollt ich mich dann bitte belügen. wie dreißt zu behaupten jeder fängt nen meter in den bodden. doch die chancen mit nem guide einen zu holen, die sind schon beachtlich, bzw. wenn dich beachtlich stört, größer als sonste wo. es sei denn, die statistiken sind alle gefälscht :-DDD

ups, das von mad hatte ich überlesen...


----------



## vertikal (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@bubbel
Irgendwie biste nicht bereit, meine Postings *richtig *zu lesen.:q

Ich habe keine Namen genannt und schon garnicht dem Team Boddenangeln Falschmeldungen vorgeworfen. Ich sprach von blödsinnigen Fangmeldungen in deutschen "Fach-"zeitschriften.

Wenn du aber noch zu den Leuten gehörst, die diesen Quatsch glauben, nehm ich natürlich alles zurück.
Will ja nicht deine Träume zerstören.......

Solltest du dann aber für die Realität bereit sein, kommste vielleicht noch selber drauf, warum für bestimmte Personen und Personengruppen die Fangmeldungen so "überlebens-"wichtig sind!

Na, dämmerts?

Hat aber alles nix mit der Tatsache zu tun, dass der liebe Mad eine tolle Rute spendiert für einen tollen Fisch.
Dafür gebührt ihm unser aller Dank!#6

Und damit zurück zum Thread.:q

P.S.: Bubbel, wenn du ein Beispiel für deine "Fangmeldungswahrheiten" brauchst, meld dich per PN. Ich hoffe, du verträgst die Wahrheit.:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ bubbel

Na ja, welches Inetresse könnte jemand, der von guidingtouren lebt, daran haben das einige leute ihn für den besten und immer Fische fangenden Helden halten? ;+

Könnte es da finanzielle Hintergründe geben? |kopfkrat

Natürlich nicht! Sind ja alles ehrliche Leute! #6

Aber mal im Ernst: Die Jungs haben es drauf. Ich war bei Jörg Strehlow zum Zander-Angeln (Faulenzer-Methode) und der Kerl ist wirklich gut. Auch von seinen Jungs haben es einige ziemlich drauf. :g

Aber es sind auch keine Götter! auch die haben mal einen schlechten Tag und fangen nix! 

Man sollte versuchen das mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu betrachten, Fangmeldungen hin oder her. Und leider sind viele Meldungen nun mal Fake, damit was in der Zeitung steht... #d

Sorry, aber so sehe ich das!

CU Stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

:c :c 





vertikal schrieb:


> @bubbel
> Irgendwie biste nicht bereit, meine Postings *richtig *zu lesen.:q
> 
> Ich habe keine Namen genannt und schon garnicht dem Team Boddenangeln Falschmeldungen vorgeworfen. Ich sprach von blödsinnigen Fangmeldungen in deutschen "Fach-"zeitschriften.
> ...


:c die fänger der echten meterhechte wirst du nie erkennen und es wird keiner darüber schreiben und reden.ich habe selber ein par fotos die traue ich mir keinen mehr zu zeigen.:g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ach so noch was,ich könnte nicht mehr in den spiegel schauen wenn ich mir in die tasche lügen tu.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

das manche übertreiben, ok, warum nicht. von denen ich spreche glaube ich es aber nicht. und wen für euch der bodden nicht das beste hechtgewässer ist, nehm ich das auch hin. mir doch banane ;-) ihr schriebt immer ohne bezug. schleien-stefan, wen meinst du, mit nötig haben, finanziell etc. ihr veralgemeinert, daher hier wohl missverständnisse. schlechte tage gibt es überall, mein gott noch mal, versteh schon wieder nicht, was das hier alles soll....

fühle mich absolut missverstanden und kann es nicht begreifen, wie jemand die bodden nicht als das großhechtgewässer schlecht hin akzeptieren kann oder will. so, ende im gelände, eine diskussion im ab hat noch nieeeee was gebracht, noch nie, so wie diese.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

im jerkforum wurde was feines gefangen!!!!! große hechte sind einfach nur genial ))


----------



## mad (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus,

jetzt nur keinen streß.#6 #6 #6 
bis jetzt glaube ich zählt ein fisch von 86cm.#h 
und wie sagt der beckenbauer: 90 minuten dauert das spiel und das hier bis zum 31.12.2006. 
ich fahre schon seit 1999 nach schweden und habe erst einen hecht über 1m gefangen.:c :c :c 

wir können gerne auch mal eine HARRISON-Bodden-Tour 2007  machen.|wavey:


----------



## the doctor (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> 
> 1. ich fahre schon seit 1999 nach schweden und habe erst einen hecht über 1m gefangen.:c :c :c
> ...



1.  tja du armer......der hatte aber auch direkt einen Meter und vierundzwanzig (1,24m) #d:m

2. Gerne, aber da wimmeln doch nur Großhechte |scardie: (hab Angst|supergri)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ne boddentour, pah, das wär was :-D und da angeln wir dann gleich ne rute aus, oder was???? ;-) ist eine klasse idee, jetzt wo vertikal und ich uns per pn wieder vertragen haben, oder wie seh ich das, vertikal??? 
und doctor, die großhechte nehm ich dir dann auch ab, kannst ja auf deine gummis schreiben, nur bis 90cm, den rest verweist du an mich. 

gewiss bin ich etwas euphorisch was die bodden betrifft, zudem, weil ich das buch gelesen habe. lügen hören sich anders an  so, ich geb ruhe. 

gute nacht


----------



## vertikal (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> jetzt wo vertikal und ich uns per pn wieder vertragen haben, oder wie seh ich das, vertikal???



Wieso vertragen?#d|kopfkrat

Wir haben uns doch nie gestritten! Und kontrovers diskutieren muss ja noch drin sein, oder?|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ja, sollte drin sein. und im vergleich zu dem, was sonst so abgeht, haben wir eigentlich nen stern in unserer signatur verdient für diskutieren ohne sich gegenseitig zu beschimpfen, oder ;-) aber ne, nicht noch nen wettbewerb, sonst unterstellt man mir noch, ich will aus allem nen wettkampf machen, damit ich irgendwo mal gewinne :-DDD

6:54??? oh ja, die arbeitende bevölkerung, ich bin natürlich auch schon seit 4 stunden wach ;-)


----------



## Birger (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Ich dachte bisher, dass nur Hecht zählt, aber von mir aus auch gerne Zander. Mensch Burn, dann bin ich ja nur 3,5cm vorbeigeschrappt mit meinem Zander...
Das war jetzt der 2. Zander über 4KG mit meiner VHF in 45g, ob das an der Rute liegt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Das war jetzt der 2. Zander über 4KG mit meiner VHF in 45g, ob das an der Rute liegt?


Ich denke schon! :q :q :q #6


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Ich dachte bisher, dass nur Hecht zählt, aber von mir aus auch gerne Zander. Mensch Burn, dann bin ich ja nur 3,5cm vorbeigeschrappt mit meinem Zander...
> Das war jetzt der 2. Zander über 4KG mit meiner VHF in 45g, ob das an der Rute liegt?


 
1. Hähä :g 

2. Nö, weil die Zander ja nur aufs Geld schauen, von dem her müssten die auf Deiner BP beissen

3. Schön wieder mal von Dir zu lesen #6


----------



## rainer1962 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> und wie sagt der beckenbauer: 90 minuten dauert das spiel und das hier bis zum 31.12.2006.
> 
> wir können gerne auch mal eine HARRISON-Bodden-Tour 2007 machen.|wavey:


 
des war net de Franz auch wenn er ein Bayer ist, sondern ein Kurpfälzer der 54 das Wunder von Bern vollbrachte 


ein Boddenwettkampf?????mal ganz was andres#h


----------



## Bernhard* (15. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Guten Tag die Herren!

Wird dieser "Wettkampf" nicht mehr ernst genommen oder hat tatsächlich noch keiner von Euch meinen 86,5re Schniepel (kann mit dem Preussen-Wort seit Potsdam nicht mehr aufhören) getoppt? #c 

Naja, Vertikal fährt ja jetzt dann in die Bodden - und die gehören ja (leider) auch zu Deutschland :c .
Nö, nö, wünsch natürlich ein dickes "Petri Heil"!

Diese WE ist Eure Chance, Jungs! Ran an die MAD-made Ruten und dicke Räuber verhaften! Der Börnie muss ne Platte aufnehmen...#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Ich hab 2 vernünftige Hechte in letzter Zeit mit meiner (halben) mad-Rute VHF -45 in den letzten Wochen gefangen, aber 70 und 73cm sind nun mal nicht länger. |rolleyes 
Der letzte Verlustige an der VT hätts ja vielleicht schaffen können :q (ist aber gar keine mad Rute) 
Also stehen die Chancen nicht so gut, meinerseits Deinen "Schniepel"-Rekord zu toppen! :g :q



burn77 schrieb:


> Wird dieser "Wettkampf" nicht mehr ernst genommen oder hat tatsächlich noch keiner von Euch meinen 86,5re Schniepel (kann mit dem Preussen-Wort seit Potsdam nicht mehr aufhören) getoppt? #c


----------



## Bernhard* (15. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@MAD:

Hi Robert, kann irgendwie die ausgeschriebenen Preise nicht finden! Waren doch zwei verschiedene für

1. Grösster Hecht/Zander in Deutschland
2. Erster Zander über 99 cm in Deutschland

Sag doch nochmal! Bitte!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

...erster Zander über 99 ist glaub ich für nächstes Jahr gewesen...


----------



## Bernhard* (15. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...erster Zander über 99 ist glaub ich für nächstes Jahr gewesen...


 
Kann auch sein - weiss ich nicht mehr genau. Mal sehen, was de "Meister" sagt! |rolleyes


----------



## the doctor (15. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Guten Tag die Herren!
> 
> Wird dieser "Wettkampf" nicht mehr ernst genommen oder hat tatsächlich noch keiner von Euch meinen 86,5re Schniepel (kann mit dem Preussen-Wort seit Potsdam nicht mehr aufhören) getoppt? #c



Tja.....leider habe ich meine grösseren Hechte bis 96cm leider nicht mit meiner VHF gefangen#q
2 Hechte (90,96) mit der Baitcaster beim Schleppen
1 Hecht (92) mit der Baitcaster beim Wobbeln vom Ufer
1 Hecht (86) mit der kleinen Vertikalrute beim ultra light jiggen

Mein grösster Fisch mit der Harrison war bis jetzt ein 65er Zander|rolleyes|uhoh::q

Ich glaube ich muss diese Rute nur noch einsetzen um endlich mal was kräftiges mit ihr zu fangen

Das Vertikal zu den Bodden fährt ist ja klasse, nur, das er glaube ich nur noch Harrisons besitzt, ist unfähr.....Ihm kann das wie mir nicht passieren#d|supergri


----------



## vertikal (15. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



the doctor schrieb:


> Das Vertikal zu den Bodden fährt ist ja klasse, nur, das er glaube ich nur noch Harrisons besitzt, ist unfähr.....Ihm kann das wie mir nicht passieren#d|supergri




Ich freu mich auch schon richtig drauf. Noch eine Woche arbeiten und dann gibbet erstmal 2 Wochen Urlaub!|supergri

Hab schon mal angefangen, meine drei Harrison-Ruten zu polieren und mein Tackle auf Fehlbestände zu durchleuchten - wär ja schlimm, wenn ich den Meterhechten Auge in Auge gegenüberstehe und irgendein Stahlvorfach, Wirbel, Wobbler, Gummifisch oder Sonstewas fehlt in meiner Ausrüstung.#d

Aber zu eurer "Beruhigung": Waren jetzt zweimal zu dritt da oben und bis jetzt hat's erst für einen Meterhecht (105 cm, im letzten September) gereicht. 99er hatten wir drei allerdings jedesmal.

Wir wollen, wenn's vom Wetter her klappt aber auf jeden Fall auch wieder auf Zander und bei wenig Wind in der Ostsee auf Dorsch fischen. Irgendwie schmecken diese Kameraden besser als Hechte.#6


----------



## mad (16. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...erster Zander über 99 ist glaub ich für nächstes Jahr gewesen...



richtig,
der erste zander ab/über 99cm der im jahr 2007 gefangen wird mit einer HARRISON Rute von mir oder eine von mir gebaute Rute bekommt eine Harrison nach wunsch.#6 



vertikal schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch schon richtig drauf. Noch eine Woche arbeiten und dann gibbet erstmal 2 Wochen Urlaub!|supergri
> 
> Aber zu eurer "Beruhigung": Waren jetzt zweimal zu dritt da oben und bis jetzt hat's erst für einen Meterhecht (105 cm, im letzten September) gereicht. 99er hatten wir drei allerdings jedesmal.



servus frank,

dann schon mal viel spaß und dicke drills.|wavey: 

und nicht vergessen,
foto machen mit rute.|supergri #h


----------



## MiCo (16. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> richtig,
> der erste zander ab/über 99cm der im jahr 2007 gefangen wird mit einer HARRISON Rute von mir oder eine von mir gebaute Rute bekommt eine Harrison nach wunsch.#6



Das find ich gut, denn dann hab ich vielleicht ja auch ne Chance mitzumachen. Nur hoffe ich mal, dass schon vorher aus meiner zurzeit einteiligen VHF wieder ne zweiteilige geworden ist. Bitte Robert!


----------



## mad (17. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



MiCo schrieb:


> Das find ich gut, denn dann hab ich vielleicht ja auch ne Chance mitzumachen. Nur hoffe ich mal, dass schon vorher aus meiner zurzeit einteiligen VHF wieder ne zweiteilige geworden ist. Bitte Robert!



sorry,
wird gerade lackiert und nach dem trocknen gehts sofort auf die reise. mitte der woche ist das teil bei dir.


----------



## vertikal (26. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> dann schon mal viel spaß und dicke drills.|wavey: und nicht vergessen,
> foto machen mit rute.|supergri #h




Danke Robert, und natürlich auch an die anderen Mitstreiter.#h

Morgen früh geht's los. Gefischt wird dann von Donnerstag früh bis Montag abend. 
Die schwierigste Aufgabe bestand darin, aus meinen zahlreichen Kunstköderkisten eine einzige zusammen zu stellen. Eine echte Qual für jeden Raubfischangler.|kopfkrat

Naja, irgendwie hab ich's jetzt geschafft und "zur Not" kann man ja noch ein paar gängige Gufis beim Jörg kaufen. Der weiss eh' am besten, was zur Zeit gut läuft.|supergri

Mann, ich freu mich jetzt schon auf diesen Urlaub, seitdem wir vor einem Jahr dort weggefahren sind. Kann's noch garnicht fassen, morgen wieder da oben zu sein. 

Und Spaß kriegen wir auf alle Fälle, ob mit oder ohne Meterhecht!#6

Bis die Tage, man liest sich!:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



vertikal schrieb:


> Die schwierigste Aufgabe bestand darin, aus meinen zahlreichen Kunstköderkisten eine einzige zusammen zu stellen. Eine echte Qual für jeden Raubfischangler.


Du wirst doch Deiner Signatur nicht untreu werden! |rolleyes |supergri  
Tip: Das Kleinzeugs kannste vom Boot weit draußen aber eher zuhause lassen.

Good Luck für nen 87er! :g


----------



## vertikal (26. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> D
> Tip: Das Kleinzeugs kannste vom Boot weit draußen aber eher zuhause lassen.
> Good Luck für nen 87er! :g




Danke, Det!

Hast ja recht und meine ganze schöne Vertikalköderpalette "darf" schon zu Hause bleiben. 

Andererseits soll's aber auch mal auf Zander gehen und schon brauchste wieder 10er Gufis........|uhoh:

Ach, manchmal beneide ich den "gemeinen" Köderfischangler.
Aber nur manchmal!:q


----------



## rainer1962 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

vertikal....vergiss die TUBES nicht.....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

na dann guten fang. mit dem meter wird schon klappen, wenn du gerade keine harrison fischt ;-)


----------



## vertikal (26. September 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> vertikal....vergiss die TUBES nicht.....




Auf keinen Fall, Rainer! Danke nochmal!!!

@bubbel
Tja, könnte schwer werden, da ich ausschließlich Harrison-Ruten mitnehme. Naja, vielleicht fang ich ja einen mit der Hand, der zählt dann natürlich nicht! |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

So Leute,
gestern Nachmittag hat er gebissen....ich lege dann mal mit einem 96er vor :q 
bin mal gespannt wie lange ich vorne bleibe, |kopfkrat 
ach ja noch was da ich alleine war (wie meistens) war das Fotografieren nicht gerade einfach. eine Hand den Fisch, die Rute irgendwie an den Busch gelehnt die andere Hand bediente den Foto. Er biss auf einen 12er Manns Kippershad, Rute war die VHF -75gr.


----------



## schroe (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Glückwunsch Rainer,
wunderschöner Fisch.#6


----------



## the doctor (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Sauber Rainer#6
du legst ja schon mal gut vor!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Petri @Rainer, und mit ner ordentlichen Rolle gefangen! :m


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

jep det...
dreimal darfste raten welche Rolle es war, ich sag nur soviel, es war die Ersatzrolle und die Kurbel kotzt mich dermassen an!!!!!! Sag mir mal wo ich auf die schnelle eine passende herbekomme, die auch noch zu der Rolle optisch passt???? Falls Du eine über hättest, ich wäre ein dankbarer abnehmer.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

uuppps...
det dir entgeht auch nichts, auf dem Foto sieht man es ja ;-)
jeder schaut auf den Fisch nur Du aufs Tackle


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> jeder schaut auf den Fisch nur Du aufs Tackle


 jo, aber auch auf den Fisch  2.Blick
Man kann den ja so  nicht ganz sehen, schaut recht schlank aus. 
Die akrobatische Leistung (wohl mit dem Ziel das er wieder schwimmt) schaut gut aus! #6 

Ich habe meine Arcs gerade kräftig in der Kurbel umgebaut, weil ich bei einer 7300er an der Kurbel gesehen habe, daß diese durchaus auch nur ganz simpel passen müssen und das so bei den einfacheren Rollen verkauft wird. Dann passen meine neuen Cormoran-Kurbeln. Hast Du einen Händler, der Dir Cormoran Teile bestellen kann? 
Ich will mal sehen, daß ich die Tage ein Foto von meinem Umbau hinbekomme, das Griff-Feeling ist schon mal phantastisch. Wenn man da noch eine gescheite Gegenschraube hätte um die Kurbel mal wirklich anzuknallen ...


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ Det,
schlank war er nicht gerade. Im Gegenteil er war gut genährt, sind halt so blöde Aufnahmen geworden, ich hab mir fast das Kreuz verhängt, jep er frisst wieder ein paar Rotauen nehme ich zumindest mal an.
Zwecks der Kurbel.....wäre ideal wenn Du mir eine besorgen könntest.


----------



## vertikal (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Tach die Herren,

(Mädels hab ich hier jedenfalls noch keine gesehen :q)

wir kommen gerade von der Boddentour 2006 zurück, und ich muss sagen, es war einfach furchtbar |uhoh:


















jedenfalls für die Fische!:q:q:q


Ich stell die Tage, wenn ich alle Bilder habe, mal 'nen ausführlichen Bericht rein. 

Hier nur so viel:
Wir fingen Hechte, Zander, Barsche, Dorsche und sogar eine Meerforelle. Bei besten Wetterbedingungen genossen wir eine traumhafte Woche mit tollen Fischen!
Es war unser dritter Boddenurlaub und bestimmt nicht der letzte.

@rainer 1962
Schöner Hecht, Rainer und bestimmt hart erarbeitet! 
Ich hatte das Glück und konnte einen neuen persönlichen Rekord aufstellen: Der Bursche mass 111 cm und bot einen prächtigen Drill an der VHF 75 g in 9"!

@all:

Das Jahr ist noch lang und die gute Hechtzeit kommt doch jetzt erst! Also: Lasst die Ohren nicht hängen, schwingt die Harrison-Ruten und gebt alles!#6


----------



## vertikal (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Uuuups, ich Dummerchen!|rotwerden

Muss mich berichtigen: Das Mädchen hatte sogar noch einen Zentimeter mehr und exakt eine Länge von 112 cm!

Naja, bei 5 Meterhechten kann man ja schon mal etwas durcheinanderkommen.|kopfkrat

Den 111er hatte Jürgen einen Tag später gefangen, seinen ersten Meterhecht überhaupt. Und gestern fing er dann noch den letzten Hecht dieses Urlaubes, der stattliche 114 Zentimeter lang war. Einfach klasse!

Leider fischt der Bursche mit so 'ner komischen Blechpeitsche, und die zählt ja nu' mal nicht hier, Pech gehabt.


----------



## freibadwirt (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ vertikal
Glückwunsch zu den Hechten.112cm sind ja ne ganze Menge.Hab schon befürchtet ihr kommt mit einen 130 iger zurück.
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Raabiat (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hallo Frank
#6

... and the winner is ........... 

oder nein....besser ist: ....and the winner seems to be .... Frank "vertikal":q:q

Ich freue mich auf die Bilder, die Story und vor allem auf den Erfahrungsaustausch beim nächste gemeinsamen Fischen#6


----------



## schroe (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hi Frank,
von mir auch den herzlichsten Glückwunsch.#6 

Mit 112cm legst du die Latte auf ein Maß, dass der Harrison schon wirklich würdig ist.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Schnief Schnieef, ich habs geahnt......
naja wenigstens habe ich kurzzeitig geführt. Trotzdem Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Meterhechten!!!!!! Bei uns gibt es davon leider nicht allzu viele.


----------



## Birger (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

1,12m ist ne harte Nuss. Gratulation dazu.
Und nun sag nochmal jemand, dass es im Bodden genauso schwer ist nen Meterhecht zu fangen wie in jedem normalen deutschen Vereinsgewässer...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Petri Heil @vertikal! 

Da haben die guten Wünsche ja fast zuviel geholfen  

Eine Diskussion über geschleppte und handgeworfene Hechte gabs hier ja auch schon mal im Forum, und den eminenten Unterschied.
Klar ist es im richtigen Gewässer einfacher, aber ein paar richtig große gibts auch in vielen Kleingewässern.
Wird nun schwierig den von vertikal noch zu übertrumpfen, aber das Hechtjahr ist ja noch lang und irgendwie fängts wohl erst so richtig an! :m


----------



## Margaux (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hallo Harrison-Wettkämpfer!!

Echt klasse die Bodden-Hechte und auch die anderen Fänge, Glückwunsch #6!! Da möchte ich mal einen bisher noch nicht kommentierten Vorschlag unseres Rutenbaumeisters hervorholen:



mad schrieb:


> servus, ... wir können gerne auch mal eine HARRISON-Bodden-Tour 2007 machen.|wavey:


 
Ich wäre dabei, wenn Ihr mich als Harrison-Neuling überhaupt mitnehmt #h (und es terminlich paßt).

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

jep ein Treffen am Bodden, ja das wär schon mal was!!!!!!


----------



## schroe (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



> Eine Diskussion über geschleppte und handgeworfene Hechte gabs hier ja auch schon mal im Forum, und den eminenten Unterschied.



Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht, Det. Was willst du sagen?

Auf den Bodden ist das Schleppangeln nicht erlaubt und dieses Verbot wird sehr streng kontrolliert.

Entsprechend, darfst du den Fisch als "erworfen" und erarbeitet annehmen.

Ich habe übrigens auf den Bodden, mit einer ganzen Gruppe von Kennern der Materie, schon "blank" gezogen. Das ist da nämlich auch nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## vertikal (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hallo, ihr Freunde der Harrison-Ruten!

Herzlichen Dank für die guten (und sportlichen) Wünsche. Wenn's doch nur immer so nett und fair im Board zuginge!

Die Chance auf einen Meterhecht in den Bodden ist schon recht groß, da das Raubfischpotential hier enorm ist. Trotzdem stammen "nur" zwei meiner fünf Meterhechte der letzten drei Jahre aus den Bodden. Zwei fing ich in Holland und einen in der Möhnetalsperre des Sauerlandes.

Und eins steht fest: Die Jungs springen nicht freiwillig ins Boot. Da ist harte Arbeit angesagt und ein ganztägiges Jiggen, teilweise mit 23er Gufis oder Trickfischen mit 68 Gramm bringt einiges an Muskelkater und Rückenschmerzen mit sich. Macht man aber sehr gerne, bei den Aussichten!|supergri

@schroe
Hast recht. Es gibt ein Schleppverbot in MVP. Leider ist die Kontrolle nicht besonders gut, bzw. die Schlepper immer dreister. Zur Not werden die Schnüre mal eben durchtrennt, bevor das Polizeiboot anlegt und dann soll mal einer beweisen, dass geschleppt wurde! Es verging kein Tag, an dem keine Schlepper dreist an unserem verankerten Boot vorbei fuhren. Und genau diese Leute sind es dann oft, die den gefangenen Hecht auch gleich abschlagen; einfach traurig!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Aha, Wild-West auf dem Bodden, wußte ich so auch noch nicht! :g


----------



## Birger (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ Vertikal: worauf hast du denn dieses Mal am Bodden gefangen, also welche Gummis gingen gut?
Wie viel habt ihr insgesamt gefangen (auch die kleineren).
Freiwillig soll ja auch kein Hecht ins Boot springen, dann wäre es auch langweilig (wird Hechtangeln deshalb aber wohl nie).


----------



## vertikal (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hi Birger,

wir fingen an den beiden Hechttagen zu dritt über 20 Hechte der Ü80-Klasse. Ein paar wenige Kleine gab's noch, keiner unter 65 cm.

Gefischt wurde überwiegend mit dem 68-Gramm-Trickfisch, 15er und 23er Kopytos sowie den großen Sea Shads von Bass Assassin.
Leider sind die großen Trickfische kaum noch zu bekommen. Die letzten 30 in Stralsund erhältlichen haben wir aufgekauft.:g|supergri

Reichlich Glitterzusatz bei den Kopytos war eine Bank.

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl der erforgreichen Köder:


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

alsoLeute...
wenn ich die Zahlen so lese da kann ich eigentl. bei uns nur davon träumen.....
ich MUSS unbedingt mal dorthin zum Hechtfischen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Margaux (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> alsoLeute...
> wenn ich die Zahlen so lese da kann ich eigentl. bei uns nur davon träumen.....
> ich MUSS unbedingt mal dorthin zum Hechtfischen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


> Zitat von *mad*
> 
> 
> _servus, ... wir können gerne auch mal eine HARRISON-Bodden-Tour 2007 machen.|wavey:_


 
Hej Rainer,

aus der Nummer solten wir Mad nicht mehr rauslassen, oder  ?? Wie gesagt, ich wäre dabei!!

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## vertikal (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ich MUSS unbedingt mal dorthin zum Hechtfischen!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Rainer, da gibbet nebenbei bemerkt, nicht nur Hechte. Hier mal drei Fotos von anderen Räubern. Den Zander hab ich auf deine 45 g VHF gefangen - einfach nur klasse!


----------



## the doctor (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Mensch Frank,.......klasse!!!!!!#6 Ich freue mich für dich#6
wie groß waren denn die Zander`chen ???


----------



## vertikal (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hi Marcel,

die Zander 'chen maßen 77 und 87 cm.

Dann hatte ich noch das "Vergnügen", einen Zander zu drillen, der mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zur Ü95-Gruppe zählte. Nachdem ich den Burschen aus rund 35 Meter Entfernung zum Boot gedrillt hatte, ohne ihn auch nur halbwegs vom Grund zu lösen, umrundete der schlaue Bursche das Boot, bis er den Winkel fand, um den Gufi auszuhebeln.#q
Der war einfach zu schlau für mich und hatte den Sieg verdient!|uhoh:


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Die 2 Zander sind echt klasse .Wenn ich daran denke das es solche Teile vor Jahren auch bei uns gegeben hat ich könnte #q #q #q . Und die Mefo ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern auf was habt ihr denn die gefangen ? Na ja der Bodden wäre schon mal was. |kopfkrat 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## vertikal (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Die Mefo stieg auf einen kleinen, braunen Wobbler (knapp 10 cm) ein, der in rund 4 Meter Wassertiefe geschleppt wurde.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

#6 





vertikal schrieb:


> Den Zander hab ich auf deine 45 g VHF gefangen - einfach nur klasse!


 

Ist ja nicht mehr meine  
aber glaube Dir, dass der Drill Spass gemacht hat#6 
menno, wenn ich diesen Fischbestand sehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Margeaux Du hast recht, da dürfen wir MAD nicht mehr rauslassen...nur wer organisiert das ganze?????? (U-kunft, Bier, Blondienen usw...)


----------



## Margaux (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> #6 Margaux Du hast recht, da dürfen wir MAD nicht mehr rauslassen...nur wer organisiert das ganze?????? (U-kunft, Bier, Blondienen usw...)


 
Hallo Rainer,

beim Orga-Team bin ich gerne dabei #6. Wenn Robert & Co. wieder aus Schweden zurück sind, sollten wir zunächst einen Termin abstimmen. 

Bezüglich der Unterkunft kann uns vielleicht Vertikal ein paar Adressen nennen. Ich würde ja mit meinem WoMo anreisen. Bier, Blondinen & Co. gibt es vor Ort. Für die ruhige Angelhand würde ich zudem ein paar Flaschen Wein aus meinem Weinkeller stiften .

Wer hätte noch Interesse?? 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Also für 2007 wäre das eine Option und über die prinzipielle Lust braucht man sich ja gar nicht zu unterhalten, da hätte ich voraussichtlich wieder mehr Zeit, auch wenn ich so manches bis dahin noch nicht weiß. 

Der Guide von vertikals Ausflug muß aber ganz gut mit seinem Boot gefahren sein? wer war das denn, evtl. auch per PN?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

petri vertikal, auch wenns mich nicht wundert. du kannst angeln, hast guten kram und kennst stellen, dickes petri, hamma fische, von denen ich zur zeit noch traeumen darf, bzw. muss ))


----------



## singer (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



vertikal schrieb:


> @schroe
> Hast recht. Es gibt ein Schleppverbot in MVP. Leider ist die Kontrolle nicht besonders gut, bzw. die Schlepper immer dreister. Zur Not werden die Schnüre mal eben durchtrennt, bevor das Polizeiboot anlegt und dann soll mal einer beweisen, dass geschleppt wurde! Es verging kein Tag, an dem keine Schlepper dreist an unserem verankerten Boot vorbei fuhren. Und genau diese Leute sind es dann oft, die den gefangenen Hecht auch gleich abschlagen; einfach traurig!





vertikal schrieb:


> Die Mefo stieg auf einen kleinen, braunen Wobbler (knapp 10 cm) ein, der in rund 4 Meter Wassertiefe geschleppt wurde.


;+ Gehört das zusammen??;+


----------



## vertikal (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

THX, Steffen.

Bischen Glück gehört trotz allem auch immer noch dazu. Selbst in den Bodden kannste mal schnell als Schneider wieder nach Hause fahren.

Und weisste was? Das Träumen von dicken Fischen hat auch was.
Ist der "Meter" erstmal gefallen, muss es der 110er sein, dann der 120, usw.  Kann man sich auch mit verrückt machen.

Ein jüngerer Arbeitskollege von mir fing vor einigen Jahren in einer kleinen Talsperre einen Hecht von über 1,40 m und über 40 Pfund Gewicht. Der Riese hängt seitdem präpariert in seiner Bar. 
Und wie soll er sich jetzt noch beim Hechtfang steigern?|kopfkrat

Nee, lass mal. Immer schön der Reihe nach und Vorfreude ist auch 'ne Freude........


----------



## vertikal (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



singer schrieb:


> ;+ Gehört das zusammen??;+




Uiiih, da haben wir ja einen richtig tollen Aufpasser!:g
Congratulation!:m


Kannst ganz locker im Knie bleiben, das passt zusammen.

Hier die Erklärung für nicht Eingeweihte:
In den Binnengewässern von MVP gilt ein generelles Schleppverbot. Die Meerforelle wurde in der Ostsee per Schleppmethode gefangen; in der Ostsee besteht *kein *Schleppverbot!

Im Übrigen finde ich es schon etwas beleidigend, mich für dermaßen dämlich zu halten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Stolpere gerade über den Begriff Binnengewässer ...
richtig abgetrennt ist der Greifswalder oder Rügesche Bodden doch z.B. nicht. Bei breiten Verbindungen spricht das Lexikon von Randmeer.


----------



## singer (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ Vertikal
Ich bin ganz Locker. Wenn sich jemand selbst widerspricht, dann kann man doch mal nachfragen wie das gemeint ist.
Besonders wenn jemand vorher solch eine Aussage macht. 
Nun hast du mich aufgeklärt und alles ist in Ordnung.
Über deine Inteligenz kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich kenne dich nicht. Es gibt aber noch ganz andere Sachen auf der Welt, da wäre das eine Kleinigkeit gegen.


----------



## Margaux (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Stolpere gerade über den Begriff Binnengewässer ...
> richtig abgetrennt ist der Greifswalder oder Rügesche Bodden doch z.B. nicht. Bei breiten Verbindungen spricht das Lexikon von Randmeer.


 
Hej AngelDet,

vollkommen richtig, die Bodden sind laut Definition keine Binnengewässer. Trotzdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß die Bodden bezüglich des Schleppangelverbotes als solche gleichbehandelt werden. 

@ Vertikal
Ich fand die Nachfrage von Singer durchaus berechtigt. Deine Antwort (der sachliche Teil) hat dann ja Aufklärung gebracht. Genauso sollte es sein. Der unsachliche Teil war aber nicht notwendig. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## vertikal (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @ Vertikal
> Ich fand die Nachfrage von Singer durchaus berechtigt. Deine Antwort (der sachliche Teil) hat dann ja Aufklärung gebracht. Genauso sollte es sein. Der unsachliche Teil war aber nicht notwendig.



Dein gutes Recht, Margaux, die Nachfrage für berechtigt zu halten.
Mein gutes Recht, die Antwort so zu gestalten, wie ich es für richtig halte. Einen "Punktrichter" brauche ich da eigentlich nicht.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

haaaaaaaalllooooooooooooo.........................

lasst es gut sein o.k?????
war einfach nur ein kleines Missverstndnis, kann ja vorkommen zeigt her eure Bildchen mit drn Fischlein 

ich sollte MAD mal vorschlagen, daß wir auch den kuriosesten Fang prämieren so wie ein Auto oder Fahrrad oder auch einen Drilling in der Schulter (das wird mit Sicherheit nicht gestellt) |supergri


----------



## the doctor (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ich sollte MAD mal vorschlagen, daß wir auch den kuriosesten Fang prämieren so wie ein Auto oder Fahrrad oder auch einen Drilling in der Schulter (das wird mit Sicherheit nicht gestellt) |supergri



ja,....jut.....mit nem 2/0er Drilling im Unteram kann ich dienen|supergri
Vor 2 Wochen habe ich mir samt Fisch nen Wobbler in den Arm gerammt.
Das schönste war aber noch, das der Fisch so zappelte, so dass er sich dann los riss:m Musste den Drilling dann leider freischneiden (mit Messer) |rolleyes Zum Glück hatte ich aber ne gute Unterstützung der Jungs#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@the doctor
Echt hartes Spinnfischer Los ! :g 
aber was geben manche für ne 2.Chance für den Fisch, schaue nur mal rainer's Akrobatik weiter oben. Das ist alles echter Einsatz 

Obwohl: man könnte ja auch mal an sowas wie ne leichte Abhakmatte denken, würde einiges vereinfachen. :m


----------



## the doctor (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Obwohl: man könnte ja auch mal an sowas wie ne leichte Abhakmatte denken, würde einiges vereinfachen. :m



#d eher an einen Kescher |supergri - die Böschung war halt etwas höher. Musste halt schnell aus dem Wasser raus und dann hats geschmerzt. Ja, nasse Füsse hatte ich auch noch. Das alles fürn 60er Hecht|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



AngelDet;1311354
Obwohl: man könnte ja auch mal an sowas wie ne leichte Abhakmatte denken schrieb:


> aber bei mir zählt jedes Gramm
> ich bin schon (gerade auf Hecht) beim Spinnfischen einige KM am Rhein über Stock und Stein unterwegs.#6
> Meist habe ich da noch nichtmal ne Spinnertasche dabei. Ein paar kleine Köderschachteln (von den Jerkbaits. Sind in der regel 5cm Hoch und 15cm lang. Messer, Zange, Schere, Cam und das wars. Passt alles in die Jackentasche, habe die von Ron Thomson, ist echt ein geiles Teil die hat fast genausoviel Platz wie ne kleine umhängetasche!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Petri @Rainer, und mit ner ordentlichen Rolle gefangen! :m



...war ja klar...|rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



vertikal schrieb:


> ..... Der Bursche mass 111 cm und bot einen prächtigen Drill an der VHF 75 g in 9"!
> 
> ....



Super!
Das wär wenigstens ein vernünftiger Ausgang für diesen "Wettkampf"! #6


----------



## mad (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> gestern Nachmittag hat er gebissen....ich lege dann mal mit einem 96er vor :q
> bin mal gespannt wie lange ich vorne bleibe, |kopfkrat
> ach ja noch was da ich alleine war (wie meistens) war das Fotografieren nicht gerade einfach. eine Hand den Fisch, die Rute irgendwie an den Busch gelehnt die andere Hand bediente den Foto. Er biss auf einen 12er Manns Kippershad, Rute war die VHF -75gr.



servus rainer,

hab's ja schon in schweden erfahren aber nachträglich #r 
96er muß man erst mal fangen egal wo, bodden hin oder her.



vertikal schrieb:


> Uuuups, ich Dummerchen!|rotwerden
> 
> Muss mich berichtigen: Das Mädchen hatte sogar noch einen Zentimeter mehr und exakt eine Länge von 112 cm!
> 
> ...



hey frank,

kann nur sagen, |schild-g 

aber wie du selber schon sagst auch am bodden springen die meter-hechte nicht von selber ins boot.
das merkten wir gerade in schweden da lief es nicht gerade so gut.
konnten schon welche fangen aber leider sehr viele kleine, nur börnie hatte einen mit 86 cm. auch das ist schweden, da gibts keine 100% für einen über 1m.

aber den spaß und die riesen gaudi die wir hatten und war mehr wert als alles andere und haben schon für mai 2007 wieder geplant.#6 #6 #6


----------



## vertikal (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> hey frank,
> 
> kann nur sagen, |schild-g
> 
> ...




Besten Dank, Robert!

Und du sagst es ja genau richtig: Der Spaß an der Sache ist das Wichtigste und der fängt zum Glück nicht erst bei einem Meter an!


----------



## Switchcast (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

[_quote=vertikal;1308601]Uuuups, ich Dummerchen!|rotwerden_


_Den 111er hatte Jürgen einen Tag später gefangen, seinen ersten Meterhecht überhaupt. Und gestern fing er dann noch den letzten Hecht dieses Urlaubes, der stattliche 114 Zentimeter lang war. Einfach klasse!_

_Leider fischt der Bursche mit so 'ner komischen Blechpeitsche, und die zählt ja nu' mal nicht hier, Pech gehabt.[/quote_]




Hallo Vertikal und Hallo zum Rest!

ja, der Bursche hat alles mit so einer komischen Blechpeitsche gefangen... mit dieser teuren, kopflastigen Rute, die ich schon seit knapp 15 Jahren fische. 
Die BP war Anfang/Mitte der 90er, neben der Sportex KevPike und der EasyCast, die einizg wirklich harte Rute, die es zu kaufen gab... Damals mit GoldCermet von CMW für DM 800.-

Auf das BP-Konto gingen im Bodden 2006
96, 111 und 114, neben vielen End80ern und einigen Anfang-90ern, eine Meerforelle, Dorsche und einige Zander.

Zu den Harrison-Ruten: 
die Ruten von Mad sind schon der Knaller! Sehr schnell, sehr leicht und sehr gut verarbeitet. Ich habe parallel mal mit der leichten und der mittleren Rute gefischt und war sehr beeindruckt, ob der Balance mit den entsprechenden Rollen und der daraus resultierenden Sensitivität.

Wirklich tolle Ruten und ich überlege, meine Zanderrute (Trout'nSpin 270) durch die leichte Harrison Rute zu ersetzen.
Jedoch würde ich den Griff von der Teilung, wie die BP bauen lassen, da ich es mag, erstens beim Twistern keine Rolle zwischen den Fingern zu haben und zweitens die Rutenbalance zwischen verschieden schweren Ködern selbst wählen zu können.

Das ist übrigens auch das Geheimnis der Blechpeitsche, neben der Tastangelei, die Herr Lorkowski damit fischt: ich halte die Rute NIE am Rollenfuß, sondern IMMER, je nach Ködergewicht, Strömung und Witterung, am langen Korkgriff VOR der Rolle. Dadurch kann ich eine weite Range an Ködergewichten ausbalancieren (Last x Lastarm = Kraft x Kraftarm) und die kopflastige Blechpeitsche wird zur sensiblen Waffe! So spürt damit selbst die Brustwarzen der Blutegel unter den Steinen, die man mit dem Jig abklopft.
Vertikal kann das bestätigen.

Zurück zu Harrison: tolle Blanks und ich hoffe, bald wieder ein paar Kröten für eine leichte Rute frei zu haben und viele Grüße an Alle


Switchcast

www.friesenhahn.de


----------



## vertikal (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hallo Jürgen!

Schön, dass du mal die Zeit gefunden hast, hier zu posten.#6

Verrat bloss nicht so viel zur BP.#d
Hinterher meint Burnie noch, er hätt's richtig gemacht, als er sich von Mad eine neue BP hat bauen lassen.


----------



## mad (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Switchcast schrieb:


> Hallo Vertikal und Hallo zum Rest!
> 
> Zu den Harrison-Ruten:
> die Ruten von Mad sind schon der Knaller! Sehr schnell, sehr leicht und sehr gut verarbeitet. Ich habe parallel mal mit der leichten und der mittleren Rute gefischt und war sehr beeindruckt, ob der Balance mit den entsprechenden Rollen und der daraus resultierenden Sensitivität.
> ...



servus,

freut mich sehr das ihr am bodden schöne hechte gefangen habt.#6 
und vielen dank das dir meine arbeit gefällt und gerne baue ich dir deine traumrute auf.#h


----------



## anguilla (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Leider bin ich dieses Jahr kaum zum Spinnfischen gekommen.
Trotzdem war ich mit meiner Harrison VHF - 75gr. (made bei mad) schon erfolgreich!

Der größte Hecht war 77cm. Kein Riese, aber der Mensch freut sich.
Mit der Rute bin ich sehr zufrieden! Vor allem mit Gufi sitzt fast jeder Biß, genial! 
Wie beim Zander zu sehen, sitzt der Haken meist komplett im Kiefer. Ein Beweis, das die harte Rute hier klar im Vorteil ist. Konnte ich auch im direkten "Vergleich" mit Freunden feststellen!


----------



## anguilla (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

hier noch die "Beweisfotos"...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Switchcast schrieb:


> am langen Korkgriff VOR der Rolle. Dadurch kann ich eine weite Range an Ködergewichten ausbalancieren


So isset und so bin ich auch zum Ruten(um)bauen gekommen. Ein richtig schöner Griff und die Rute hat sich mehrfach verbessert, diese kurzen "Dingelchen" da vorne kann ich nicht ab.  Wer vielleicht bei der nächsten "Peitsche" auch mal von 100 zu 150mm übergehen.


----------



## the doctor (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Heute durfte ich meine Harrison VHF 75 mal richtig forden.
Nachdem ich schon 2 Zander der 55cm Klasse gefangen hatte, erhoffte ich mir viellicht noch einen etwas grösseren.
Aber es kam mal wieder anders.  Gefangen habe ich dennoch noch etwas.
Zwar kein Fisch auf den ich gezielt geangelt habe, aber ein schöner für seine Abstammung|supergri
Ich merkte auf einmal einen Ruck in der Rute. Ein Hänger fühlt sich doch irgendwie anders an, dachte ich mir. "Nun gut,...probierste den Fisch mal etwas rannzuholen"...Gesagt , getan...aber nur für 2 Sekunden! Dann gab es Gas,....richtig Gas und donnerte mir rund 50m an einem Stück von der Spule. Gut, das ich noch angeknotene Unterschnur auf der Rolle habe, denn nach ca 3 Windungen wäre sonst schluss gewesen!
8 harte Minuten drillte ich, bis ich ihn sehen konnte. An eine Handlandung war nicht zu denken, wie ihr auf dem Bild sehen könnt. Ich wollte ihn aber unbedingt Anfassen und wenigstens ein vernünftiges Foto. Das erstere Geling mir gute 5 Mal, bis es dann auf einmal einen guten Platscher gab und er sich verabschiedete. Schade,....aber so kommts halt !
Dennoch gibt es "ein" Foto.
Achja.......Es war ein Schuppenkarpfen, der locker 35 Pfund auf den Gräten hatte.  Gehakt hatte ich ihn nartürlich sauber in der Schwanzflosse.:q

Fazit: Die Harrison hat richtig dampf!!!#6

Gruß Marcel

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/5392/karpfenlx2.jpg


----------



## bennie (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Und ich dachte zuerst das Rote wäre ne Hechtkieme .... das wär was gewesen.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

schade dass er ausgebüchst ist Marcel, aber son Schuppi und dann noch an der Schwanzflosse gehakt, gibt mächtig Dampf!!!!!
Etwas Glück hattest Du aber auch, um ein Haar wäre die Rute zu Bruch gegangen zum. siehts auf dem Bild so aus.


----------



## the doctor (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> schade dass er ausgebüchst ist Marcel, aber son Schuppi und dann noch an der Schwanzflosse gehakt, gibt mächtig Dampf!!!!!
> Etwas Glück hattest Du aber auch, um ein Haar wäre die Rute zu Bruch gegangen zum. siehts auf dem Bild so aus.



Hy Reiner,
ne,  war gerade dabei den Fisch langsam ranzuziehen. Kurz danach hatte ich die Rute etwas gesenkt. Mit der linken Hand, wollte ich an die Rolle um die überschüssige Schnur aufzuholen.
Auf dem Bild war der Karpfen zum Glück nicht auf der Flucht. Dafür hätte die Rute echt in einem zu extremen Winkel gestanden|supergri
Auf dem Bild ist sozusagen ein müder Karpfen zu sehen:m


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

:q seh schon....
du weißt Bescheid#6 
aber man kennt das ja zur genüge....
kommt dann oft Aussagen wie:
".......scheiß Teil bei nem 80er hecht isse gebrochen....."#c 
nur mal für alle die es nicht wissen:
Bei einer obigen Rutenhaltung und einer Flucht besteht Rutenbruchgefahr!!!!!! Die Rute kann so nicht richtig arbeiten und die Flucht abpuffern sie wird gestaucht und bricht.
Den Vorgang am Material kann hier an dieser Stelle vielleicht MAD oder Det beschreiben, denke das wäre durchaus sinnvoll dieses mal hier zu posten.


----------



## mad (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



the doctor schrieb:


> Heute durfte ich meine Harrison VHF 75 mal richtig forden.
> 
> Dennoch gibt es "ein" Foto.
> Achja.......Es war ein Schuppenkarpfen, der locker 35 Pfund auf den Gräten hatte.  Gehakt hatte ich ihn nartürlich sauber in der Schwanzflosse.:q
> ...





rainer1962 schrieb:


> :q seh schon....
> du weißt Bescheid#6
> aber man kennt das ja zur genüge....
> kommt dann oft Aussagen wie:
> ...



servus,

genau nach so einen foto habe ich schon lange gesucht.#6 
und wie rainer schon geschrieben hat, kann bei einen fluchtversuch, schlimmer noch ein kurzer harter schlag vom fisch die ruten zum brechen bringen. so einen fehler erkennt man oft sehr leicht, da die rute meistens am spitzenteil 2-3mal bricht. 
egal ob harrison vhf oder vt, sportex oder shimano usw, jede rute die einen sehr schnellen blank hat kann bei so einer situation brechen. 
man darf nicht davon ausgehen, je teuerer eine rute ist um so mehr muß sie aushalten.
also keine angst jetzt und fischt und drillt so weiter wie zuvor, marcel schreibt ja oben wieviel spaß es macht einen fetten karpfen zu drillen.


----------



## the doctor (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hallo Mad,....gern geschehen fürs Foto!:m

Aber um einen Fisch, lassen wir es mal nen Zander sein, per Hand zu landen, muss man doch seine Rute ein wenig so anwinkeln um den Fisch beizuholen.
Sonst käme ich ja nicht drann|kopfkrat 
Ist irgendwie alles Gewohnheitssache....denke schon, das ich glaube ich nichts falsch mache, weil ich bisher noch nie ne Rute geschriottet habe.
Oder?#c 
Klar, wenn ich die Rute in einem zu krassen Winkel halten würde, würde ich es verstehen, da sonst die Pufferung nicht mehr vorhanden ist.
Bei längeren Ruten ist es irgendwie schwierig die Rute rischtig zu halten um den Fisch auch ans Ufer zu bekommen.
Oder?

Was ich noch auf dem Foto erkennen kann, ist das ich meinen Arm garnicht am Blank anliegen habe. Also habe ich doch noch immer so eine art Pufferung.
Sonst, im Drill stütze ich ja auch eh immer meinen Unterarm ab. 

Das nenne ich Selbstinterpretierung


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



the doctor schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist sozusagen ein müder Karpfen zu sehen:m


Ich hielt das erstmal für einen Tiefsee-Anglerfisch! :g :m

Das mit dem heranholen gerade bei großen Fischen kann schon ein Problem sein. Zusammenschieben wie bei Teleruten kommt ja nicht in Frage 
Prinzipielle Lösungen sind ein langer Kescher oder ein 2.Mann, noch besser beides. Wenn man alleine mit so'n kurzen 1,50m Kescherlein keschern will, muß man schon eine gute gezielte zügige Endphasenkurve hinlegen um den Fisch da hinzubekommen. Ganz dicht an die Hand ran wird noch schwieriger, bei so richtig dicken Granaten hat man wirklich einiges an Verlustgefahr. Ich nehme lieber einen ordentlichen Kescher mit 3/4m im Kubik :g und immerhin hat sich das des nachts schon sehr bewehrt, im Kescher war der Esox auch wirklich wie geahnt vom Haken ab. 
VHF mit Mono kann auch schlecht gehakte Fische landen


----------



## the doctor (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hielt das erstmal für einen Tiefsee-Anglerfisch! :g :m
> 
> Das mit dem heranholen gerade bei großen Fischen kann schon ein Problem sein. Zusammenschieben wie bei Teleruten kommt ja nicht in Frage
> Prinzipielle Lösungen sind ein langer Kescher oder ein 2.Mann, noch besser beides. Wenn man alleine mit so'n kurzen 1,50m Kescherlein keschern will, muß man schon eine gute gezielte zügige Endphasenkurve hinlegen um den Fisch da hinzubekommen. Ganz dicht an die Hand ran wird noch schwieriger, bei so richtig dicken Granaten hat man wirklich einiges an Verlustgefahr. Ich nehme lieber einen ordentlichen Kescher mit 3/4m im Kubik :g und immerhin hat sich das des nachts schon sehr bewehrt, im Kescher war der Esox auch wirklich wie geahnt vom Haken ab.
> VHF mit Mono kann auch schlecht gehakte Fische landen



Danke für die Aufklärung Det ! #6

Ps: so wenig Geflochtene Schnur hatte ich dann doch nun wieder nicht drauf:q
Das Geflecht ist die Penn15kg - ein Traum:m


----------



## mad (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus marcel,

wie du schon sagst alles gewohnheitssache.#6 
und wenn man weiß worauf man achten soll gibts auch keinen bruch.#h 
da der trend bei spinnruten zu immer schnelleren blanks geht, aber diese bei falscher haltung schon mal brechen können ist es nicht verkehrt darauf aufmerksam zu machen.
wenn ein fisch egal hecht, zander oder waller richtig ausgedrillt ist für eine handlandung dann gibts bei solch einen winkel keine probleme, meist aber gerade bei größeren(auch bei kleineren) fischen wird versucht diesen so schnell wie möglich zu landen, und wenn da wie auf deinen bild der fisch noch fit ist kann es passieren.


----------



## klee (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hi,

mal ne Frage wo liegt den jetzt der Größte Fisch bei dem Wettkampf?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

den hat meister vertikal gefangen, hecht mit 1.12 metern heißt es zu überbieten. mit 2 fischen addiert krieg ichs noch hin


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Jep,
ich lande aLLE fISCHE PER hAND UND HABE NATÜRLICH DANN AUCH UNGEFÄHR DEN rUTENWINKEL WIE OBEN; NUR ERSTENS IST DER fISCH BEI MIR IMMER AUSGEDRILLT::::ICH PROVOZIERE IMMER VORHER NOCH DIE LETZTE fLUCHT; WAR IM ÜBRIGEN AUCH BEI MEINEM wALLER DER fALL; UND ZWEITENS; DA ICH DIESE PROBLEMATIK KENNE; PASSE ICH DEMENTSPRECHEN AUF UM MIT DER rUTE DEN RICHTIGEN pUFFERWINKEL WIEDER HERZUSTELLEN .-9
wie MAD schon saGT WENN MAN DIE pROBLEMATIK KENNT IST ALLES HALB SO SCHLIMM


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

P:S sch.....e hatte die Großtatste bei der tastatur gedrückt sry

im übrigen ist der Winkel auf dem Foto eh nicht zu extrem, da hab ich schon ganz andre Dinge am Wasser gesehen, da hat die Spitze fast den Boden hinter dem Angler berührt


----------



## Raabiat (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> den hat meister vertikal gefangen, hecht mit 1.12 metern heißt es zu überbieten. mit 2 fischen addiert krieg ichs noch hin



ich bräuchte schon 4 |kopfkrat

@Rainer
Mahlzeit, wann darf ich denn deinen Telefonsupport nochmal in Anspruch nehmen? Du musst da noch ein paar Erfahrung mit mir teilen#h


----------



## mad (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus,

da schweden ja nicht zählt war ich heute kurz mit der jerkbait-rute unterwegs. (ist keine harrison aber eine handmade by mad) 
für frank seinen hecht reichte es nicht ganz, auch rainer sein hecht war größer aber es war mein erster hecht zuhaus mit der jerkbait-rute.|wavey: 

http://img76.*ih.us/img76/8540/jerkhecht13qv1.jpg


----------



## the doctor (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Robert : du sollst bauen und nicht angeln#d:q

der Hecht sei dir gegönnt,,,,#6....Ist es der Tümpel, über dem wir uns noch unterhalten haben?
Der Hecht weisst aber auch ordentliche Verletzungsspuren auf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



the doctor schrieb:


> Der Hecht weisst aber auch ordentliche Verletzungsspuren auf.


Petri zum hecht! #6 

Wenn das da am hinteren Ende die Hechtoma war, dann haste ja noch was zu erbeuten dort, nicht nur diesen "Futterfisch"  . Mit der Zahnspannweite der Außenzähne sollte das ja ein >1,50 sein. 
Oder wurde der Fisch durch Klippen gelandet?


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> da schweden ja nicht zählt war ich heute kurz mit der jerkbait-rute unterwegs. (ist keine harrison aber eine handmade by mad)
> für frank seinen hecht reichte es nicht ganz, auch rainer sein hecht war größer aber es war mein erster hecht zuhaus mit der jerkbait-rute.|wavey:
> ...





AngelDet schrieb:


> Petri zum hecht! #6
> 
> Wenn das da am hinteren Ende die Hechtoma war, dann haste ja noch was zu erbeuten dort, nicht nur diesen "Futterfisch"  . Mit der Zahnspannweite der Außenzähne sollte das ja ein >1,50 sein.
> Oder wurde der Fisch durch Klippen gelandet?



@mad:
Ich komm vorbei und helf Dir bei der "Hechtoma"!!!!


----------



## mad (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es der Tümpel, über dem wir uns noch unterhalten haben?
> Der Hecht weisst aber auch ordentliche Verletzungsspuren auf.



servus,
ja das altwasser das ich dir mal gezeigt habe. 

die verletzungsspuren waren schon gut verheilt, glaube also das der hecht sicher noch größer wird.:m 
dachte auch erst das sind hechtspüren, glaube aber eher da der tümpel an viele stellen nicht gerade sehr tief ist die spuren aus der luft kommen.#c


----------



## Margaux (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> dachte auch erst das sind hechtspüren, glaube aber eher da der tümpel an viele stellen nicht gerade sehr tief ist die spuren aus der luft kommen.#c


 
Die Verletzungen sind ja ziemlich heftig, deshalb glaube ich auch eher an "Vogelspuren" |kopfkrat 



			
				The Doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Robert : du sollst bauen und nicht angeln#d:q
> 
> der Hecht sei dir gegönnt,,,,#6


 
Eben, eben, die Zander im Rhein leben derzeit im Bereich Neuss/Düsseldorf - zumindest was das Angeln mit Gummifischen betrifft - sehr sicher :c . Nur mit einem VHF-Unterteil kann ich wenig anstellen #h . Nein, Spaß beseite, mit einer VT kann ich "zur Not" auch etwas ausrichten... 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Switchcast (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

[_quote=mad;1321195]servus,_

_genau nach so einen foto habe ich schon lange gesucht.#6 _
_und wie rainer schon geschrieben hat, kann bei einen fluchtversuch, schlimmer noch ein kurzer harter schlag vom fisch die ruten zum brechen bringen. so einen fehler erkennt man oft sehr leicht, da die rute meistens am spitzenteil 2-3mal bricht. _
_egal ob harrison vhf oder vt, sportex oder shimano usw, jede rute die einen sehr schnellen blank hat kann bei so einer situation brechen. _
_man darf nicht davon ausgehen, je teuerer eine rute ist um so mehr muß sie aushalten._
_also keine angst jetzt und fischt und drillt so weiter wie zuvor, marcel schreibt ja oben wieviel spaß es macht einen fetten karpfen zu drillen.[/quote]_

Hallo,

ich habe das Foto und die Kommentare zu dem Landungsfoto aufmerksam verfolgt und kann eine Landealternative zum Kescher, 2.Mann oder Rutenbruch anbieten. 
Ich fische schon lange mit der Fliege und zum Landen benutze ich beim Twistern die identische Technik, wie mit der Fliegenrute. 
Das Landungsproblem: den Fisch nahe genug an sich ranzukriegen, um ihn zu landen/tailen/im Genick/unter den Kiemendeckel packen zu können. 

Erklärungsversuch:
Aus der normalen Rutenhaltung (ganz normal nach vorn auf 10 Uhr) öffne ich meinen rechten Arm einfach nach rechts/hinten soweit, als würde ich die Rute jemandem nach hinten reichen. Dadurch steht die Rutenspitze jedoch auf 2 Uhr ehtgegen dem Zug/Fisch. 
Diesen negativen Winkel zum Fisch kompensiere ich, indem ich den Arm hinter meinem Rücken etwas hebe und das Handgelenk abknicke, dann kommt man locker auf 10 Uhr (sogar in die Horizontale -> 9 Uhr) , mit dem Erfolg, daß sich die Rutenspitze über mir befindet und damit der Fisch in Reichweite meiner linken Hand ist. 
Mit dieser Technik lande ich fast alle Fische per Hand, da ich sie sehr nah zu mir bekomme, ohne die Rute zu sehr zu belasten. 

Die Technik stammt nicht von mir, sondern meines Wissens aus der Zeit der gesplißten Fliegenruten, die damit in entgegengesetzter Richtung zum Drill belastet werden, um Verwindungen des Blanks zu vermeiden.

Ich hoffe, es gut erklärt zu haben, suche aber noch nach einem geeigneten Foto.

Diese Technik ist wirklich interessant, elegant und es lohnt, sich damit zu befassen!

Und ausgedrillte 25 Pfünder kann man so ohne Probleme (bei korrekt eingestellter Bremse!) landen.


Viele Grüße

Switchcast


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

#6 #6 switchcast,
sauber!!!!!! habe zwar auch meist die rechte Hand nach hinten, aber auf die Idee mit dem handgelenk bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Muss ich undbedingt testen, so die Fische in Laune sind |wavey:


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> #6 #6 switchcast,
> sauber!!!!!! habe zwar auch meist die rechte Hand nach hinten, aber auf die Idee mit dem handgelenk bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Muss ich undbedingt testen, so die Fische in Laune sind |wavey:


 
Gesetzt den Fall, Deine alten Knochen sind noch so beweglicht!! :q


----------



## vertikal (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Muss ich undbedingt testen, so die Fische in Laune sind |wavey:



Rainer, biste aber so nett, mit dem Testen noch bis 2007 zu warten, gell?:q:q:q

Jürgen, wie kannste den Leuten hier nur solche Tipps geben?|kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Gesetzt den Fall, Deine alten Knochen sind noch so beweglicht!! :q


 
bin ja net son Grobmotoriker wie Du:q :q :q 


also...komme gerade vom Guffieren, habe da ein Zanderlein (50er ) gelandet, habe mal drauf geachtet.... mir ist aufgefallen dass ich das ähnl. gemacht habe, das Handgelenk zwar nicht so weit abgewinkelt aber doch richtung Fisch....hab mir den Rutenstand angeschaut....soweit war es keine große Umstellung. Wenn ich dann 2007 :q  den ersten #6 hoffentl. Meterzander lande, (will heissen bei einem richtig Kapitalen) muss ich das nochmal beobachten wie ich das unter "Belastung" mache. Ansonsten hoffe ich dass ich diese landung zum. üben kann, mit dem ein oder anderen Räuber#h


----------



## klee (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



vertikal schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> Das Jahr ist noch lang und die gute Hechtzeit kommt doch jetzt erst! Also: Lasst die Ohren nicht hängen, schwingt die Harrison-Ruten und gebt alles!#6



Hi Vertikal,


kasse Hecht den du da gefangen hast mit 112cm .Wo warts du angeln auf dem Kubitzer?Waren vorige woche auch oben konnten einige schöne Fische landen wobei unser AB-Mietglied Bolle mit 1,15cm den größten hatte .

Gestern waren wir wieder oben leider war  bei 108 cm bei mir schluß, aber werde nicht aufgeben  die 112 werden noch fallen:q :q 

einige bielder unter  http://www.bigfish-shop.de/joomla//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=28



Gruß klee

leider sind die 23cm gummis zu schwerfür meine Harrison


----------



## mad (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus klee,

#r #r #r 



> AB-Mietglied Bolle mit 1,15cm den größten hatte .


ist bolle gleich bolli|kopfkrat 
mit welcher rute würde der gefangen???
bolli fischt normal auch eine harrison.


----------



## klee (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

HI Mad,

Bolle ist nicht Bolli:m Bolle hatte auch mal angefragt bei dir hat aber noch keine#h

Aber ich war mit meiner Harrison 1m daneben zählt das auch?


----------



## mad (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



klee schrieb:


> HI Mad,
> 
> Bolle ist nicht Bolli:m Bolle hatte auch mal angefragt bei dir hat aber noch keine#h
> 
> Aber ich war mit meiner Harrison 1m daneben zählt das auch?



was so ein kleiner buchstabe alles ausmacht. 

1m nur daneben|kopfkrat sorry ist leider zu wenig.:m 

wenn ich am bodden wäre und hätte "nur" die 75er dabei, glaub mir der 23er gufi würde fliegen.|supergri


----------



## vertikal (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



klee schrieb:


> Gestern waren wir wieder oben leider war  bei 108 cm bei mir schluß, aber werde nicht aufgeben  die 112 werden noch fallen:q :q




Hi klee,

du Glücklicher hast es wahrscheinlich etwas näher zum Kubitzer Bodden als ich (hin und zurück 1260 km), bischen viel für 'ne Tagestour
Wünsch dir viel Erfolg!#6
Übrigens: Die 75er wirft die 23er Gufis ganz ausgezeichnet. Hatte meine 110er auch dabei; hab sie aber garnicht zum Einsatz gebracht.

Na, mal sehen. Ich fahr in diesem Herbst/Winter noch öfter ins holländische Nachbarland. Eventuell kann ich ja dem Bertus mal eine seiner fetten Hechtdamen ausspannen.:q


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

wie 23er Gufis????
mit der 75er????
welche Köpfe habt ih denn da drauf, also bei mir ist die 75er überfordert, zum. im Rhein im Stillwasser hab ichs noch nicht getestet.


----------



## vertikal (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hi Rainer!

Je nach Wetterlage hast du ja fast keine Strömung in den Bodden.
Dann kannste mit 20 g-Köpfen die 23er Gufis feuern, biste schwarz wirst. 

Macht der 75er VHF nicht die Bohne!

Und an den relativ leichten Köpfen machen die 23er 'ne gute Figur.:g

Auch im flachen Wasser auf Zander 'ne prima Sache. Da hat Jürgen noch leichtere Köpfe an den 23ern gefischt. 

Uuups, ich verrat schon wieder viel zu viel. Kommt Klee demnächst bestimmt mit 'nem 115er Hecht!|kopfkrat

Aber ich gönn's ihm!:q


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

muss ich doch glatt mal im Stillwasser testen ;-)


----------



## klee (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



vertikal schrieb:


> Hi klee,
> 
> du Glücklicher hast es wahrscheinlich etwas näher zum Kubitzer Bodden als ich (hin und zurück 1260 km), bischen viel für 'ne Tagestour
> 
> ...


----------



## Switchcast (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

_


vertikal schrieb:



			:g
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


vertikal schrieb:


> _Auch im flachen Wasser auf Zander 'ne prima Sache. Da hat Jürgen noch leichtere Köpfe an den 23ern gefischt. _
> 
> _Uuups, ich verrat schon wieder viel zu viel. |kopfkrat_
> 
> ...


----------



## bolli (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ....
> ist bolle gleich bolli|kopfkrat
> ...
> bolli fischt normal auch eine harrison.



Ich bin schon länger im AB |rolleyes 

und fahre erst in 2 Wochen mit meiner Harrison in die Bodden :q


----------



## klee (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



bolli schrieb:


> und fahre erst in 2 Wochen mit meiner Harrison in die Bodden :q




Hi Bolli,wann bist am Bodden und Wo ?


----------



## bolli (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@klee
ab 04.11. in Schaprode  #h


----------



## bolli (9. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

So,

bin wieder von den Bodden zurück. Ohne Umschweife, ich habe keine neue Bestmarke gesetzt.
Wir hatten leider äußerst ungünstige Bedingungen: Windstärke 6 bis 8 und schlechtes Wetter. Nach Aussage all derer die sich dort auskennen, war unserer Ausbeute zahlenmäßig sehr klein und der Anteil der Meterfische (3 Stück auf 10 Angler in 4 Tagen) weit weit unterdurchschnittlich!

Trotzdem, es war mein erstes Mal dort und ich bin fasziniert: Welch ein Fischpotenzial! Und trotz der schlechten Bedingungen 
bin ich mit 17 Hechten noch passabel weggekommen. Anbei ein Foto meines Größten, ein 99er |uhoh:
Im Hintergrund die VHF 75, mit der ich alle Fische gefangen habe.


----------



## Bernhard* (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



bolli schrieb:


> So,
> 
> bin wieder von den Bodden zurück. Ohne Umschweife, ich habe keine neue Bestmarke gesetzt.
> Wir hatten leider äußerst ungünstige Bedingungen: Windstärke 6 bis 8 und schlechtes Wetter. Nach Aussage all derer die sich dort auskennen, war unserer Ausbeute zahlenmäßig sehr klein und der Anteil der Meterfische (3 Stück auf 10 Angler in 4 Tagen) weit weit unterdurchschnittlich!
> ...


 
Ist doch ein schöner Bursche! Gratulation! #6


----------



## mad (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus bolli,

#r #r #r
und beim nächsten mal bitte die rute vorm fisch:m 

ich will auch an den bodden, wer hat zeit und nimmt mich mit.|wavey: 
hätte von 26.11.-29.11.06 frei.|wavey: 

@börnie,
hast schon die wellen gesehen auf den foto???
da mußt du mit, hier gibts wieder gratis:v für dich.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> @börnie,
> hast schon die wellen gesehen auf den foto???
> da mußt du mit, hier gibts wieder gratis:v für dich.:q


Aha, so kommen die kleinen Geheimnisse der letzten Tour heraus, oder? :m


----------



## Bernhard* (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus bolli,
> 
> #r #r #r
> und beim nächsten mal bitte die rute vorm fisch:m
> ...


 


AngelDet schrieb:


> Aha, so kommen die kleinen Geheimnisse der letzten Tour heraus, oder? :m


 
Sind doch keine Geheimnisse - hat der MAD ja vorher schonmal geschrieben.

Aber bei dem was ich am Vorabend getrunken habe - hätten wir den MAD drei Tage nicht mit aufs Boot nehmen können :q


----------



## rainer1962 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

#6 petri zum schönen hecht!!!!!#6 

naja Burnie....du sollst halt net immer Druckbetankung machen nur weil du mal ohne weibliche Begleitung unterwegs bist:m


----------



## Margaux (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ...ich will auch an den bodden, wer hat zeit und nimmt mich mit.|wavey:
> hätte von 26.11.-29.11.06 frei.|wavey:


 
Ich hatte zum Thema gemeinsame "Harrison Bodden-Tour" ja auf Seite 10/11 dieses Threads bereits einen Vorschlag gemacht. Rainer und AngelDet haben schonmal Interesse bekundet...

Zeitlich klappt' s bei mir allerdings erst nächstes Jahr (... wenn Ihr mich als "niederrheinischen Harrison-Neuling" überhaupt mitnehmen wollt #c...)

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Macht mal keine bösen Witze über den Börnie!!!|gr:


Die lage war ernst, er sah aus als ob wir Ihn jeden Moment verlieren! :m

Wollte schon mit Jürgen ausmachen wer in diesem Fall die BP "erbt"... #c

Aber meinen Vorschlag einfach schnell wieder von der Insel abzulegen hat Jürgen dann doch ignoriert... :g

In diesem sinne...

CU SS


----------



## vertikal (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hi Bolle!

Dickes Petri zum gelungenen Boddenurlaub. 

Ich weiss, was es heisst, bei Windstärke 6 bis 8 und abnehmenden Temperaturen dort noch Hechte zu fangen. #6

Habt ihr auch mal auf Zander probiert oder ausschliesslich auf Hecht gefischt?


----------



## Bernhard* (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> #6 petri zum schönen hecht!!!!!#6
> 
> naja Burnie....du sollst halt net immer Druckbetankung machen nur weil du mal ohne weibliche Begleitung unterwegs bist:m



Dem hab ich nix hinzuzufügen... :c


----------



## Bernhard* (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Macht mal keine bösen Witze über den Börnie!!!|gr:
> 
> 
> Die lage war ernst, er sah aus als ob wir Ihn jeden Moment verlieren! :m
> ...



Nix da, mit der lass ich mich mal beerdingen!!:g


----------



## bolli (10. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ mad 
Wenn ich einen Titelaspiranten erwische, kommt die Rute beim Foto garantiert in den Vordergrund!  

@ vertikal
Ich habe in den Bodden extra nur auf Hecht gefischt. Zander habe ich genug im Rhein. :q 
Einen hatte ich dort aber aber auch als Beifang, ist allerdings kurz vor der Landung ausgestiegen.
Einige Kollegen unserer Tour haben zwischendurch im Hafen bei Stralsund erfolgreich auf Zander gefischt. 
Dort war es windstiller mit weniger Seegang.


----------



## hechtonaut (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

so bin auch von den bodden zurück. von 4 tagen konnten nur 2 gefischt werden. einen tag vor abreise kam noch meine blaue harrison vhf bis 75 gramm von mad an. nochmals danke mad daß es geklappt hat. die rute ist ein absolutes muß. hat auch gleich eingeschlagen. der erste fisch mit der rute war gleich eine 116 ner fettsau. es war wirklich der allererste fisch mit der rute. erst 2 fehlbisse und dann gleich der große. besser gehts nicht


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

unfassbar und herzlichen glückwunsch zur  weiteren harrison, du führst!!!!


----------



## Margaux (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Puh, wirklich unfaßbar... Der erste Fisch mit der nachgeschickten VHF, da hat mad eigentlich 50%-Anteil  #6  Supergenial, auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche.

Der Bodden scheint ja wirklich eine Reise wert zu sein...

Grüße
Margaux


----------



## Birger (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Glückwunsch Hechtonaut, super Hecht. Sieht nach 25 Pfund aus.
Auf welchen Köder hat der gebissen?
Was ging sonst so die 2 Tage am Bodden?

@ mad: hättest du vorher was gesagt, ich fahre jetzt vom 23-26.11. an den Bodden, allerdings mit der Angeln.de tour mit uli beyer. Obwohl da eigentlich noch ein Platz frei sein müsste, aber so lange haste jetzt ja nicht frei.


----------



## bolli (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ Hechtonaut

Super Fisch, Glückwunsch! 
Das Boot kommt mir bekannt vor, ist vom Team Boddenangeln, gelle?#6 

@ Birger

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg. 
Wenn Du mit Uli fährst, nimm Dir `ne gepolsterte Sitzunterlage mit. 
Sein Fahrstil gehl voll auf die Bandscheiben. :q


----------



## freibadwirt (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ hechtonaut
Glückwunsch zum tollen Hecht ist ein Superfisch.Glaube fast das der Bodden nur noch von Harrison - Ruten  Besitzer bevölkert wird.:q Glaube ich muß dort auch mal hin.|kopfkrat 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## mad (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



hechtonaut schrieb:


> so bin auch von den bodden zurück. von 4 tagen konnten nur 2 gefischt werden. einen tag vor abreise kam noch meine blaue harrison vhf bis 75 gramm von mad an. nochmals danke mad daß es geklappt hat. die rute ist ein absolutes muß. hat auch gleich eingeschlagen. der erste fisch mit der rute war gleich eine 116 ner fettsau. es war wirklich der allererste fisch mit der rute. erst 2 fehlbisse und dann gleich der große. besser gehts nicht



auch von mir |schild-g 
eine neue rute gleich mit so einen fisch, super.#6 




Birger schrieb:


> @ mad: hättest du vorher was gesagt, ich fahre jetzt vom 23-26.11. an den Bodden, allerdings mit der Angeln.de tour mit uli beyer. Obwohl da eigentlich noch ein Platz frei sein müsste, aber so lange haste jetzt ja nicht frei.



das wäre natürlich super gewesen.
aber ich kann leider auch erst ab den 26.11.- 29.11. da hätte ich paar tage frei.
sollte wirklich noch wer kurzfristig zeit u lust haben an den bodden zu fahren, ich bin dabei.|wavey:


----------



## hechtonaut (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ Margaux
hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. die rute kam einen tag vor anreise am dienstag letzter woche an. mittwoch 800 km anfahrt, donnerstag kein fischen möglich. war einfach zu viel wind. der einzige, der um 11 uhr raus ging war der uli beyer. freitag dann beste bedingungen. wie gesagt, erst 2 fehlbisse dann stieg der große ein.
@ birger
köder war ein 16 cm us shad in orange/goldglitter
am ersten tag hatten wir glaube ich 10 hechte im boot. 90, 93 und mein 116 sowie ein paar 80er.
an diesem tag wurden außergewöhlich viele große hechte gefangen. bis zu 3 1m+ fische im boot. (boote die von schaprode aus starteten). wir fingen unsere unten im kupitzer bodden, aber auch im rasower strom kamen große
samstag gingg das fischen dann gerade so noch (starker wind) allerdings mehr kleine so zwischen 70 und 85.sonntag dann wieder starkwind und frühzeitige abreise. 

für die nächste uli beyer tour ende nov. sind noch einige plätze frei wie er mir erzählte.
wir waren allerdings alleine unterwegs ohne guide

@bolli
stimmt das ist der blue marlin von team bodden-angeln, da bekommen wir wenigstens unseren ganzen plunder unter da es schön groß ist


----------



## bennie (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

na das Ulli als einziger rausgeht wundert mich, immerhin hat er wohl die meiste Zeit zum Fischen ....

toller Esox by the way


----------



## Birger (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



bennie schrieb:


> na das Ulli als einziger rausgeht wundert mich, immerhin hat er wohl die meiste Zeit zum Fischen ....
> 
> toller Esox by the way



Ja, aber von nichts kommt nichts. Die Schnur muss nass sein.


----------



## bennie (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ich habe das jetzt in Sachen Risikofaktor gesehen

naja, jeder wie er meint


----------



## klee (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



hechtonaut schrieb:


> so bin auch von den bodden zurück. von 4 tagen konnten nur 2 gefischt werden. einen tag vor abreise kam noch meine blaue harrison vhf bis 75 gramm von mad an. nochmals danke mad daß es geklappt hat. die rute ist ein absolutes muß. hat auch gleich eingeschlagen. der erste fisch mit der rute war gleich eine 116 ner fettsau. es war wirklich der allererste fisch mit der rute. erst 2 fehlbisse und dann gleich der große. besser gehts nicht



Klasse Fisch:m :m beiuns hats leider nicht gereicht 111cm war der größte.Waren die mit dem big-fish boot#h


----------



## rainer1962 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

auch von mir ein herzliches Petri ;-)


----------



## hechtonaut (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@klee

big-fish boot???? sind wir uns über dem weg gelaufen???


----------



## klee (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



hechtonaut schrieb:


> @klee
> 
> big-fish boot???? sind wir uns über dem weg gelaufen???



wenn du vorige woche oben warst bestimmt.Haben ja fast alle an der selben stelle geangelt.
Hätte ja sein können das du drauf achtest was für boote sich da rumtreiben.#h


----------



## vertikal (13. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur fetten Hechtmutti!

Die Bodden sind eben schwer zu toppen.#6

Da haste deine neue Harrison ja gleich richtig eingeweiht!


----------



## freibadwirt (16. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> auch von mir |schild-g
> eine neue rute gleich mit so einen fisch, super.#6
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo
hätte auch Zeit  vom 26.11 - 29. 11. und Lust sowieso an den Boden  zu fahren. Könnte ab Sonntag 14 Uhr.
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## heiko_2 (17. November 2006)

*Einweihung meiner Harrison*

Hallo,

habe meine Harrison 2,70m -75gr. nun auch würdig eingewiehen. Aus Zeitmangel war ich erst wenige Male in diesem Jahr am Wasser.

Hecht 104cm. Gefangen letzten Samstag. Sterenbachsee, Wittlich.



Gruß

Heiko


----------



## bennie (17. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

so muss das!

petri heil =)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

wow, geiler hecht. irgendwie weiht hier jeder zweite seine rute mit nem meterhecht ein, nur ich nicht :-D bei mir wars???keine ahnung, zander? hecht? barsch?

worauf haste ihn denn gefangen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Schöner Hecht! #6
Überhaupt Klasse, daß jetzt mehr Große gefangen werden


----------



## Raabiat (17. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Schöner Hecht! #6
> Überhaupt Klasse, daß jetzt mehr Große gefangen werden



Ich kann euch auch sagen warum: weil die ganzen kleinen Hechte zwischen 50 und 60cm alle samt mit ausgefransten Mäulern rumschwimmen weil die alle bei Veit "ausgeschlitzt" sind:q Da finden eure Drillinge eben keinen Halt mehr drin|bla:

Ach nee, halt, das waren ja immer die grösseren....ich zitiere: "(..) ein besserer ist ausgeschlitzt (..)" :g:q


----------



## bolli (17. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

nachdem der Thread lange dahingedümpelt ist, wird er in den letzten Wochen so richtig interessant! :g 

Bin gespannt, was es hier bis zum 31.12. noch alles zu sehen gibt. |uhoh: 


P.S. @heiko
Petri, toller Hecht #6


----------



## rainer1962 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

jep toller pike!!!!! 
Petri


----------



## erich17 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

TSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!

Das gilt nicht !!!!!!! 

MAD - ich brauch auch meine VHF !!!!


Trotzdem glückwunsch zu diesem fetten Sch.... !!!!!!

Erich17


----------



## mad (19. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus,

letzte woche hat mich mein freund markus täglich angerufen zum zanderfischen, da er die tage sehr viele gefangen hat. ich konnte leider nicht mit weil ich gesundheitlich nicht fit war.:c 
dienstag abend um 23uhr30 anruf vom markus|wavey: 

*zander mit 1,03m*

http://img225.*ih.us/img225/6977/meterzander1qm5.jpg

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/2153/meterzander2op2.jpg

gefangen mit einer harrison vhf 30-75gr und mann's wobbler 15+
@marcel,
an der stelle in regensburg wo du dabei warst.#6


----------



## Noob-Flyer (19. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Geiler Fisch! Genialer Kracher#6


----------



## the doctor (19. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Was für ein Prachtfisch!!!!!!!!!!#6

Manns 15+.....bestimmt in Red Head, oder Perch ?!     :m


----------



## rainer1962 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

das ist mal ne Zandermarke....die muss man erst mal schlagen! Schöner Hechtbarsch#6


----------



## erich17 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Boa, der Fisch zollt mir jeglichen Respekt ab.

Herzlichsten Glückwunsch !!!!!

Ich habe in 40 Jahren Fischen, 9 Meterhechte , Karpfen bis 37 Pfund, 3 Waller über 2 Meter und noch so 4 Pfund Schleihen und anderes Kleinzeug auf die Schuppen legen können ( Und bis auf 1 Hecht schwimmen sie allle wieder).

Aber so ein geiles Zander-Teil fehlt in meiner Statistik - und ich denke, sooooo ein Fisch ist wirklich der Fang des Lebens.

Nochmals grosses Petri Heil !!!!!!

Erich17


----------



## mad (19. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus,

das ist zwar sein erster über 1m aber er fängt jedes jahr paar zander +90cm.
alle großen zander läßt er immer wieder schwimmen, leider hatte dieser zander den wobbler so tief sitzen das er dies nicht überlebt hätte.
hier noch ein bild vom letzten jahr zander 96cm.
http://img124.*ih.us/img124/173/zander93cm1nf8.jpg


----------



## profifischer (19. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@mad
Wie schwer war er?

Warum fange ich keine Zander?:c  
mfg Manuel


----------



## erich17 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hallo Robert,

dein Spezl scheint ja wirklich ein echter "Zander Profi" zu sein.

Meine 2 grössten Zander die ich gefangen habe, hatten 92cm und 97 cm - aber die waren bei weitem nicht so fett wie seine.

Und das eben hatte ich damit gemeint, wenn ein Zander die 100 überschreitet, denke ich ist es ein Fisch fürs Leben. Ich vergleiche das in etwa so.
Zander grösser 100 = Hecht grösser 130 cm.
Und das ist eben sehr sehr selten.

Und lass mich mal raten welche Rute er fischt.
Harrison VHF 30 - 75gr oder vielleicht doch die 90er ???????

Erich17


----------



## bennie (19. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> gefangen mit einer harrison vhf 30-75gr und mann's wobbler 15+



#h.....


----------



## Birger (27. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Bin gerade wieder da vom Bodden. Hab leider keine neue Bestmarke setzen können, aber 1,16m ist auch schwer zu toppen. 
Dafür hab ich einmal 100cm (mein erster Meterhecht) und einmal 98cm gefangen. Dann natürlich noch einige von 50-80cm. 
Hätte es bis dahin nicht für möglich gehalten, dass die kleinen 50er Hechte so gut auf 23er Gummis beißen. Wie soll man denn noch selektiv auf große Hechte fischen? 50er Dorsche ans System binden?
Auf Dorsch waren wir auch kurz mal raus und haben gleich ne ganze Menge getwistert, alle zwischen 50 und 80cm, die kämpfen ja noch mehr als ein Meterhecht. Aber im Bodden ist eben alles größer...


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Bin gerade wieder da vom Bodden. Hab leider keine neue Bestmarke setzen können, aber 1,16m ist auch schwer zu toppen.
> Dafür hab ich einmal 100cm (mein erster Meterhecht) und einmal 98cm gefangen. Dann natürlich noch einige von 50-80cm.
> Hätte es bis dahin nicht für möglich gehalten, dass die kleinen 50er Hechte so gut auf 23er Gummis beißen. Wie soll man denn noch selektiv auf große Hechte fischen? 50er Dorsche ans System binden?
> Auf Dorsch waren wir auch kurz mal raus und haben gleich ne ganze Menge getwistert, alle zwischen 50 und 80cm, die kämpfen ja noch mehr als ein Meterhecht. Aber im Bodden ist eben alles größer...


 
Nicht schlecht Meister Birger!
Und alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Hätte es bis dahin nicht für möglich gehalten, dass die kleinen 50er Hechte so gut auf 23er Gummis beißen. Wie soll man denn noch selektiv auf große Hechte fischen? 50er Dorsche ans System binden?


|muahah:  
Klaus, höre die Signale! #v #v Auf der Jagd nach den Größtgrößtgummis!  mal sehen mit welcher Rute |licht die sich fischen lassen, oder was passiert wenn man sich sowas mal versehentlich um die Ohren patscht! #v #v

und Happy Birthday Birger, was gibts schöneres als so! #6


----------



## rainer1962 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

jepp Birger auch von mir ein 
Happy Birthday
nachträglich
und ein* dickes* Petri


----------



## Birger (27. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Danke schön. 
Aber mal ehrlich, letztens wurde ein Hecht von etwas über nem Meter gefangen, der nen 50er Dorsch im Hals hatte.
Ich hatte auch Barschnachläufer auf den 23er xtra soft. Der hat auch danach geschnappt, macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, weiles nicht machbar ist, den zu fressen. Der Barsch war ja nur 15cm...??? Ist das da immer so?


----------



## doggie (27. November 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Hätte es bis dahin nicht für möglich gehalten, dass die kleinen 50er Hechte so gut auf 23er Gummis beißen. Wie soll man denn noch selektiv auf große Hechte fischen?


 

Hallo Birger,

ist zwar ein wenig off topic, aber genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, als ich am Wochende auf einen 7 inch (ca 18 cm) Gufi einen 40er Hechtjüngling fing#c !

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## schroe (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Wo liegt doch gleich die Bestmarke?|rolleyes


----------



## BeeJay (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hab auch gerade deine SMS gelesen - Glückwunsch... 
#6 #6 #6 

BeeJay


----------



## schroe (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Oder gilt der etwa nicht.|kopfkrat


----------



## BeeJay (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Schon als ich las, auf welchen Köder Du den Krokogator gefangen hast hatte ich Zweifel, dass da eine eine Harrison mit im Spiel war... :q :q :q

Endlich mal jemand, der mit 'ner Ashura wirklich umgehen kann... 

^duck^

BeeJay


----------



## schroe (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



> Endlich mal jemand, der mit 'ner Ashura wirklich umgehen kann...



Danke BeeJay, kann ich garnicht so für, war mit´m mal dran, am TN.|supergri 

War trotzdem haarscharf,......... direkt neben mir fischte eine Harrison......., der Ratz mit Rainers VT. 
Aber letztlich doch nicht sooooo haarscharf. Hatte nur zwischen 110 und 115cm (Zeit drängte, kein geeignetes Maß dabei). 
Die 116 waren nichtmal angekratzt.|rolleyes 
War Fun.

Lese gerade, der Köder wird von euren Z-Fischen auch aussergewöhnlich gerne "eingesogen".


----------



## BeeJay (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> War trotzdem haarscharf,......... direkt neben mir fischte eine Harrison......., der Ratz mit Rainers VT.


Hohoho - um Haaresbreite... 


schroe schrieb:


> Lese gerade, der Köder wird von euren Z-Fischen auch aussergewöhnlich gerne "eingesogen".


Jau, war auch nicht schlecht, allerdings muss ich noch an der Größe arbeiten. Bis zur Metermarke hat noch ne Ecke gefehlt... 

Der Spruch des Monats: "...der nächste Fisch ist nur einen TN-Wurf entfernt...". *g*

BeeJay


----------



## the doctor (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Petri zum schönen Hecht#6






BeeJay schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand, der mit 'ner Ashura wirklich umgehen kann...
> 
> ^duck^
> 
> BeeJay



Wieso Ashura?
sieht eher nach Kogha Legend aus |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## bolli (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> War Fun.



War ein netter Spaß ! 
Petri zu dem tollen Fisch !:m

P.S. War es schon dunkel oder nur dämmrig und die Kammera
konnte es nicht mehr richtig rüberbringen?


----------



## schroe (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



> Wieso Ashura?
> sieht eher nach Kogha Legend aus



Verdammt! Ertappt.:m 



> War es schon dunkel oder nur dämmrig und die Kammera
> konnte es nicht mehr richtig rüberbringen?



@Bolli
Er hat in der Dämmerung gebissen, in etwa 1-1,50m tiefem Wasser. Die Kamera machts beim Blitzen dunkler.
Köder war ein 6cm Wobbler. Eigentlich wollte ich so einen Fisch, wie der auf deinem Avatar abgelichtete.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Köder war ein 6cm Wobbler. Eigentlich wollte ich so einen Fisch, wie der auf deinem Avatar abgelichtete.#6


 
#q #q #q 
6 cm Wobbler ist gut!!!!! Wird Zeit dass ich auch mal vertrauen in das Ding bekomme|wavey: , nachdem auch Beejay den z gelandet hat wirds echt Zeit für mich den 6 cm Wobbler öfters als nur 2 bis 3mal zu werfen|supergri 
das beste wird sein ich nehm erst agr nix anderes mit ans Wasser!!!!!:m

nochmals Petri zu dem Pike!!!!


----------



## Raabiat (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Z-Fisch? TN-Fisch? 3 TN-Würfe entfernt? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c
Habter jetz 'n neues Maß erfunden, oder wie?
Oder is des Hessisches gebabbel was kein Mensch versteht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## mad (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Oder gilt der etwa nicht.|kopfkrat



servus,

auch von mir ein fettes petri!#h


----------



## schroe (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



> Hessisches gebabbel



Hey,..... Niedersachsen = Hochdeutsch|supergri 

TN = Terrornure

"Terrorlure" war lizensrechtlich schon von der Fa. "Hokuspokusfakethemall"  geschützt.|supergri 

Z-Fisch = Zappelfisch mit Stacheln.|supergri

@mad,
herzlichen Dank. Sorry fürs offtopic.


----------



## Bernhard* (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Wo liegt doch gleich die Bestmarke?|rolleyes



Yeah!!
Bei nem Fang in deutschem Binnengewässer meiner Meinung nach 20 cm Bonus!!! :m

Nur leider "falsche" Rod. Aber ne geile Kurve macht die - vielleicht doch ne Überlegung wert???!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Yeah!!
> Nur leider "falsche" Rod. Aber ne geile Kurve macht die - vielleicht doch ne Überlegung wert???!!!


 
geht das mit Dir schon wieder los???!!!!!!!#q   Ich hatte Sie dir als Combo angeboten!!!!!Bin froh dass es nicht geklappt hat 
Die ist doch für Deine klobigen Finger vieeeeel zu schade das hätte ich der gelben net antun können!!!!!|supergri Das wäre genauso schlimm wie.............. #c   .......überlege Dir selbst was dazu!!!!:m  
Aber warte ab, es kommen ein paar teile aus Japan   dann kannste mal ein Statement bekommen für das was du suchst! Im übrigen auch was Deine Schnur betrifft! 

off topic:

@Shroe: Habe heute Nacht wunderbare Träume gehabt ....., bin einfach :l deswegen
konnte ich nicht auf Dein Statement warten , musste es tun!!!!! Da ich ne Steez bekomme :k , hab ich noch ne Steez für drauf mit bestellt  die Nilton in 23 und 28 und 4 X Jackall TN60FT, BlueBackTiger  die Ayus und blood pankline kommen ja auch noch und nur DIE werde ich dann mal eine Woche fischen!!!!!!!  
off topic ende!


----------



## schroe (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

letztes Mal offtopic.#t 



> deswegen
> konnte ich nicht auf Dein Statement warten , musste es tun!!!!! Da ich ne Steez bekomme  , hab ich noch ne Steez für drauf mit bestellt  die Nilton in 23 und 28 und 4 X Jackall TN60FT, BlueBackTiger  die Ayus und blood pankline kommen ja auch noch und nur DIE werde ich dann mal eine Woche fischen!!!!!!!
> off topic ende!



Alter Verwalter,......würde wegen Reizüberflutung tot neben dem Paket zusammenbrechen.|supergri 

Wenns eintrifft, schreibst du dann ein paar Reviews?#h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass letztes jahr so viele gute hechte gepostet wurden!!!! petri dem fänger, ich kann leider erst nächstes jahr meine meterhechte posten, dieses jahr fange ich keine mehr, nächstes jahr dann aber auf jeden fall :-DDDDD


----------



## BeeJay (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> rainer1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da ich ne Steez bekomme :k , hab ich noch ne Steez für drauf mit bestellt  die Nilton in 23 und 28 und 4 X Jackall TN60FT, BlueBackTiger  die Ayus und blood pankline kommen ja auch noch und nur DIE werde ich dann mal eine Woche fischen!!!!!!!
> ...


Ich auch. Erst die beiden MB Stöcke, dann das... 
@Rainer:
Gratulation zu dem Material... 

@Schroe: 
...und das war erst der 1. Advent, warte mal auf Rainers Post am 24. Dezember. :q :q :q

Ich stelle mit gerade vor, wie er die untersten 10-12 Äste vom Christbaum entfernt, damit alles in Sachen MB, Steez, TN & Co. drunter passt... :m 

BeeJay

/Edit:
@all, sry für's off-topic...


----------



## Ratz (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@rainer

Habe heute mit Deiner Harrison gefischt und konnte mit ihr  einen guten Hecht (ca.75cm) ausdrillen. 
War klasse|supergri 
Nochmals vielen lieben Dank das ich sie mal testen darf.

 PS: Diesmal aber kein TN-Hecht  

Viele Grüße, Ratz


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ Shroe und Beejay....
Reizüberflutung und zusammenbrechen wegen solchen Päckchen???? Da müsste schon was andres her|muahah: ala Paris und Brittney im Doppelpack oder so 

nönönö....das wars zu weihnachten ausserdem dauert eine steez und eine F3 x64s noch, ist nicht in Stock bei Platco, wäre also noch Platrz unterm Baum ;-) den werde ich aber für den Rest der Familie brauchen.... was das Preview betrifft Shroe..... ist es glaube ich ne gute idee wenn wir drei uns mal treffen.....

vielleicht sollten wir nen extra Baitcaster enthusiast Tackle Thread eröffnen
und überhaupt....das sagen ja gerade die beiden richtigen oder????!!!!! :m 
off Topic ende


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ Ratz...
liegt weniger an der VT als an Dir und? an deinem "Lehrmeister"....., nehme mal an dass ER dich, zumindest im fischen|kopfkrat , weitergebildet hat  
freut mich aber dass dir die VT zusagt, ist doch klaro dass du die fischen darfst/sollst


----------



## Ratz (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@rainer

Ja ja....habe schon einen sehr guten Lehrmeister bezüglich des fischens |supergri (bin ich auch froh drüber)

Die VT ist schon echt klasse. Sie überträgt den Biss sehr gut, so das auch ich, als relativer Neuling, beim Gummifischen den Anhieb auch sofort bringen kann.  


Gruß, Ratz #h


----------



## BeeJay (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ....was das Preview betrifft Shroe..... ist es glaube ich ne gute idee wenn wir drei uns mal treffen.....


Rainer-Schroe-Ratz oder Rainer-Schroe-Beejay? 

Ich wäre für: Rainer-Ratz-Schroe-BeeJay inklusive Raclette, Fondue oder etwas ähnlich kulinarisch-gemütlichem... 


rainer1962 schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir nen extra Baitcaster enthusiast Tackle Thread eröffnen


Och nö, lass mal. Das ging bisher auch per PM sehr gut... 


rainer1962 schrieb:


> und überhaupt....das sagen ja gerade die beiden richtigen oder????!!!!! :m


Ähm-öhm-ähm, *shit* erwischt. :q

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Abend, maximalen Spass am Wasser und möglichst keine TN-Verluste... 

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Ich wäre für: Rainer-Ratz-Schroe-BeeJay inklusive Raclette, Fondue oder etwas ähnlich kulinarisch-gemütlichem...


 
#6 



> Och nö, lass mal. Das ging bisher auch per PM sehr gut...
> Ähm-öhm-ähm, *shit* erwischt. :q
> BeeJay


 

jep recht haste


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Ratz schrieb:


> Die VT ist schon echt klasse. Sie überträgt den Biss sehr gut, so das auch ich, als relativer Neuling, beim Gummifischen den Anhieb auch sofort bringen kann.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Ratz #h


 
diesbezgl. ist die VHF noch besser, die VT ist in meinen Augen eher die "Allrounderin", wem sag ich das aber, das haste selbst schon bemerkt 

eigentl. wollte ich heute mittag nochmal losziehen, habs aber irgendwie nicht mehr gepackt, naja morgen ist auch noch ein Tag und einfach mal zu Hause rumlümmeln sollte man sich auch mal gönnen:m

P.s. sorry Leute für den Smalltalk, jetzt sollten wieder Fänge wenn mögl. in Wort und Bild gepostet werden


----------



## Raabiat (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Nabend die Herren|supergri
ich weiss nich wieso ihr euch immer wegen dem Smalltalk entschuldigt ;o) Gibt auch interessanten Smalltalk, den man gern mal heimlich mitliest Ausserdem isses ja net so Gebabbel wie in anderen Threads....

Übrigens mal ne Frage...kann einer von euch den Rainer an Heiligabend mit nem Anruf ablenken während ich durchs Fenster bei ihm einsteig und die Geschenkeecke plündere? Ich teile auch...#h


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren|supergri
> ich weiss nich wieso ihr euch immer wegen dem Smalltalk entschuldigt ;o) Gibt auch interessanten Smalltalk, den man gern mal heimlich mitliest Ausserdem isses ja net so Gebabbel wie in anderen Threads....
> 
> Übrigens mal ne Frage...kann einer von euch den Rainer an Heiligabend mit nem Anruf ablenken während ich durchs Fenster bei ihm einsteig und die Geschenkeecke plündere? Ich teile auch...#h


 
Da bin ich dabei!
Und dann gleich ab mit dem teuren Import-Zeug in den Shredder - damit Ihm das mal ne Lehre ist! |kopfkrat 

Ausgerüstet ist er ja dann - muss er nur noch das Angeln lernen. Naja, muss ich ihm halt mal wieder ne Lehrstunde geben |uhoh:


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei!
> Und dann gleich ab mit dem teuren Import-Zeug in den Shredder - damit Ihm das mal ne Lehre ist! |kopfkrat
> 
> Ausgerüstet ist er ja dann - muss er nur noch das Angeln lernen. Naja, muss ich ihm halt mal wieder ne Lehrstunde geben |uhoh:



Rainer....hälst du mal bitte den Burni fest?...

10€ pro Schlag.....da werden sich doch wohl einige Interessenten finden, oder?:q:q:q:q

PS: ich klau doch nich so tolle Sachen um die dann in den Schredder zu tun.....by the way......was ich hier so aus den Kommentaren herausgehört hab lieber Burni.....kommen deine groben Hände an so feinem Material der Funktionalität eines Schredders bedauerlich nahe:q:q

EDIT: kurzer Nachtrag.....ich entschuldige mich nicht für's Offtopic!!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Rainer....hälst du mal bitte den Burni fest?...
> 
> 10€ pro Schlag.....da werden sich doch wohl einige Interessenten finden, oder?:q:q:q:q
> 
> ...


 
Nichts gegen meine zarten Frauenhänge:
http://www.crazyrocketsurfers.de/HTML-Sites/Bilder/Bilder_ContestX/001_gross.jpg​




:q :q :q 

War das off topic??


----------



## schroe (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@Bubble und Börnie,
danke fürs Petri.#h

@Börnie,
wenn du über die "Gelbe" nachdenkst,.....dann warte lieber erstmal die "Paketdienstprozession" vor Rainers Haustüre ab.:q 
Mal ehrlich Börnie,....das Bild ist aufgenommen, da hattest du die Blechpeitsche noch nicht gefischt,......oder? Zeig mal aktuelle Bilder, deiner vom "Bleistockreißen" verhornten Pranken. ))

@BeeJay,
ich roll mich ab.:m  
Denke, Rainers Tannenbaum wird nicht mehr der Hingucker sein, wenn die Paket "druntergezwängt" wurden.:q 

@Raabi,
hast natürlich recht. Etwas Offtopic tut nicht weh.

Trotzdem ein Versuch, wenngleich weit entfernt von der "Anwärterschaft", sich dem Topic zu nähern.

Hier ein Gespann, das wunderbar miteinander harmoniert. Sind nach meinem Geschmack, quasi wie füreinander geschaffen.

Mads Harrison VHF 45 in 270cm, kombiniert mit einer Twinpower 2500FA, 011er Titanit, Profiblinker E-Fisch mit 7gr Erie. Das Ganze durch einen Ü80 Zander vom 28.11 gekrönt.
Wer Zandern im Stillwasser oder in leichter Strömung, mit lebhafter, gefühlvoller Köderführung an die Schuppen rücken will, dem würde ich die Kombo uneingeschränkt ans Herz legen wollen.


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ne 45er Harrison wär auch mal was für mich....werd ich ma bei Gelegenheit antesten....bei irgendwem:q
Da wo ich wohne ist zwar schönes Stillwasser....aber da gibbet keine Zander...sonst hätt ich doch schonmal einen gefangen:q

@Burn .... du bist bestimmt der im im Hintergrund mit dem groben Bass inner Hand :q oder der im Vordergrund, begründeter Weise OHNE Musikinstrument:q


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@Raabi:

:c :c 

@Schroe:

|kopfkrat 
Der liebe Rainer meinte schon, dass wir Dich nächstes Jahr mal besuchen könnten. Eigentlich wärs mir ja zu weit, aber wenn das so ist, dann sind meine Stichsäge und ich mit von der Partie!! :g


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Raabi:
> 
> :c :c



Sorry|pftroest:#t hab mich von Rainer verleiten lassen! 
Rainer is Schuld |engel:

@Rainer: du räumst doch bestimmt bald mal wieder den Keller auf und stellst fest, dass da ne 45er VHF zu viel drin steht, oder?? Denk ma bitte bei jeder Aufräumaktion an mich:q


----------



## Margaux (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> ne 45er Harrison wär auch mal was für mich....werd ich ma bei Gelegenheit antesten....bei irgendwem:q


 
@Raabiat,
auch wenn ich nicht zum "inner circle" der Harrison-Verrückten gehöre, eine (unverkäufliche  ) VHF 45 nenne auch ich mein Eigen. Wenn Deine Ortsangabe Düsseldorf noch aktuell ist, ich wohne in Neuss, dann können wir gerne ein Antesten vereinbaren...#6 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## schroe (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



> auch wenn ich nicht zum "inner circle" der Harrison-Verrückten gehöre,



Ja was dann? Zum "outer rim"?

@Börnie,
komme auch gerne mal ins Land der Edmund´s (nein, nicht Dave, ich meine den verhinderten CSU Kanzler-Generalissimo).|supergri


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Raabiat,
> auch wenn ich nicht zum "inner circle" der Harrison-Verrückten gehöre, eine (unverkäufliche  ) VHF 45 nenne auch ich mein Eigen. Wenn Deine Ortsangabe Düsseldorf noch aktuell ist, ich wohne in Neuss, dann können wir gerne ein Antesten vereinbaren...#6
> 
> Grüße,
> Margaux



Na das is doch mal ein Vorschlag dem ich mich ungern entziehen möchte #6
Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich dem gemeinen Gummifisch eher skeptisch gegenüberstehe - vielmehr steh ich mit dem Gummigetier auf Kriegsfuss. Der Rhein hat von mir bei weitem mehr Ausrüstung bekommen, als ich an Fisch auf's Land entführen durfte|uhoh: Nichtsdesto trotz können wir gern mal auf ein paar Würfe losziehen. Neuss is ja keine Entfernung. So seh ich auch ma die andere Rheinseite:q Terminlich können wir uns ja bei Gelegenheit per PN abstimmen. Damit hier kein Offtopic steht|bla:


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Ja was dann? Zum "outer rim"?
> 
> @Börnie,
> komme auch gerne mal ins Land der Edmund´s (nein, nicht Dave, ich meine den verhinderten CSU Kanzler-Generalissimo).|supergri


 
BeeJay ist ja jetzt auch beim "Edie" ortsansässig #6 

Wenns aber um Raubfischbestände und zahlbare Tageskarten geht wäre ein anderes Bundesland vorzuziehen...Rheinland-Pfalz?

@Rainer & Schroe:
Für welche dehnungsarme "Auslands-Mono" wurden gleich wieder Empfehlungen ausgesprochen?? Muss ich selber im Web recherieren...


----------



## Pfandpirat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Der Rhein hat von mir bei weitem mehr Ausrüstung bekommen, als ich an Fisch auf's Land entführen durfte|uhoh:


 
Man muss es da halt tierisch drauf haben. :q


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Man muss es da halt tierisch drauf haben. :q



Was wollte er mir nur mit diesem Satz unterstellen?|kopfkrat
Ich sehe noch immer seinen knallgelben Gummifisch ca. 3m vom Ufer an einem Stahlseil baumeln.....:q


----------



## Pfandpirat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Was wollte er mir nur mit diesem Satz unterstellen?|kopfkrat
> Ich sehe noch immer seinen knallgelben Gummifisch ca. 3m vom Ufer an einem Stahlseil baumeln.....:q


 
Das erinnert mich direkt an einen Wobbler im Seil des Anlegesteges.


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Da haben es wohl 2 ganz und garnicht drauf :q


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Da haben es wohl 2 ganz und garnicht drauf :q



und der Dritte kommentiert das auch noch:q

sorry...offtopic


----------



## Margaux (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Da haben es wohl 2 ganz und garnicht drauf :q


 
Mach da ruhig mal 3 daraus, denn auch ich verliere im Rhein jede Menge Material. Deshalb eben eher outer rim denn inner circle... 




			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich dem gemeinen Gummifisch eher skeptisch gegenüberstehe - vielmehr steh ich mit dem Gummigetier auf Kriegsfuss. Der Rhein hat von mir bei weitem mehr Ausrüstung bekommen, als ich an Fisch auf's Land entführen durfte|uhoh: Nichtsdesto trotz können wir gern mal auf ein paar Würfe losziehen. Neuss is ja keine Entfernung. So seh ich auch ma die andere Rheinseite:q Terminlich können wir uns ja bei Gelegenheit per PN abstimmen.


 
Die VHF 45 ist natürlich prädestiniert für den GuFi-Einsatz auf Zander. Aber auch ich muß noch üben, schließlich geht am 01.01.2007 die 2. Harrison-Wettkampf-Runde los. Wie war das noch: wer den 1. (maßigen) Zander des Jahres fängt...

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> (..) die 2. Harrison-Wettkampf-Runde (..) Wie war das noch: wer den 1. (maßigen) Zander des Jahres fängt...



|kopfkrat wat? echt jetzt?
Kannste ma raten wer am 01. Januar 2007 ab 0.01Uhr am Wasser steht und den ersten 50er Spritzer des neuen Jahres inlkusive Funkuhr in die Kamera hält :q


----------



## schroe (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



> Deshalb eben eher outer rim denn inner circle...



Mir war kein hierarchisches Ringsystem bekannt, darum meine flaxige Bemerkung.
Dachte, jedem dem es Spaß macht (das ist bei dir offensichtlich der Fall), der gehört zum "Circle".#6 

wasiwrong?#d ,......nö!:q


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> |kopfkrat wat? echt jetzt?
> Kannste ma raten wer am 01. Januar 2007 ab 0.01Uhr am Wasser steht und den ersten 50er Spritzer des neuen Jahres inlkusive Funkuhr in die Kamera hält :q


 


Margaux schrieb:


> Mach da ruhig mal 3 daraus, denn auch ich verliere im Rhein jede Menge Material. Deshalb eben eher outer rim denn inner circle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nö, nö. Es war der erste Zander 2007, der über 99 cm ist!!!


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nö, nö. Es war der erste Zander 2007, der über 99 cm ist!!!



okay....von mir die selbe Antwort nur mit korrigierter Größe!


> Kannste ma raten wer am 01. Januar 2007 ab 0.01Uhr am Wasser steht und den ersten 100er Spritzer des neuen Jahres inlkusive Funkuhr in die Kamera hält


----------



## Margaux (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Mir war kein hierarchisches Ringsystem bekannt, darum meine flaxige Bemerkung.
> Dachte, jedem dem es Spaß macht (das ist bei dir offensichtlich der Fall), der gehört zum "Circle".#6


 
@Schroe: na, klar...#6


----------



## Margaux (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nö, nö. Es war der erste Zander 2007, der über 99 cm ist!!!


 
Ist doch für uns Super-GuFi-Rheinspezialisten kein Problem |muahah:


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Keine Bange Leute, 
Material im Wasser lassen gehört nun mal zum Spinnangeln dazu, im Rhein mit den Steinpackungen, oder bei gezieltem abklopfen der Hotspots und Unterstände sowieso!!!!!! Wenn ich alleine an die Menge der reef Runner und div. andrer Wobbler denke die ich dieses Jahr versenkt habe.......
von Gufis ganz zu schweigen.....
so isses nun mal und hat in keinster Weise was mit Können zu tun. Nur wer die Unterstände wirklich richtig abfischt und somit ein höheres Risiko als die anderen eingeht wird auf Dauer erfolreicher sein und halt auch mehr Köder versenken.


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> (..)
> * so isses nun mal und hat in keinster Weise was mit Können zu tun*. Nur wer die Unterstände wirklich richtig abfischt und somit ein höheres Risiko als die anderen eingeht wird auf Dauer erfolreicher sein und halt auch mehr Köder versenken.



Danke Rainer!#6 Das ist nenn ich mal nen Trost!|supergri
(Ändert aber nichts dran, dass ich dir Weihnachten die Geschenkeecke leerräum :q)


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> (Ändert aber nichts dran, dass ich dir Weihnachten die Geschenkeecke leerräum :q)


 
das kannst ruhig groß schreiben ich überseh nix!!!!!
der ganze Plunder kommt net unter den Christbaum....der kommt in den Angelraum, wo es hingehört!!!!! Dieser wiederum liegt inmitten des Hundezwingers:q :q :q 
vielo Spas dir und Burn beim klauen.....kommt ruhig, dann habe ich für einen Monat keine Futterkosten mehr.....dann kann ich mir wieder was für die Köderbox holen:q 

@ burn
Mono: habe mir die auch in 10lb bestellt!!!! bin mal gespannt#6

P.S. Shroe goiler Zander


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ...@ burn
> Mono: habe mir die auch in 10lb bestellt!!!! bin mal gespannt#6
> 
> P.S. Shroe goiler Zander


 






Low stretch & steif wie sau, oder watt? (Japan Draht-Line)|rolleyes

Wo kommt die gleich wieder drauf? Bei Dir verliert man da leicht mal den Überblick! |uhoh:


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

wo steht denn da was von steif????
wo die drauf kommt werde ich sehen je nachdem wie Rute, Rolle und Schnur zusammenpassen, muss ich einfach mal alles in der Hand haben dann werde ich mich entscheiden.


----------



## BeeJay (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @ Shroe und Beejay....
> und überhaupt....das sagen ja gerade die beiden richtigen oder????!!!!! :m


Äh Moment mal, wenn ich mir das recht überlege, gilt das nur für Schroe, denn:

1. ...besitze ich keine handgebaute Spinnrute...
2. ...schon gar keine Harrison (darf ich hier überhaupt posten?!)...
3. ...besitze ich auch keine Japanrute von MB, Evergreen und Co....
4. ...auch keine Loomis, Kistler, usw. aus den USA...

Ätsch. :q



Raabiat schrieb:


> (Ändert aber nichts dran, dass ich dir Weihnachten die Geschenkeecke leerräum :q)


Das würde ich an deiner Stelle lassen. Ich durfte ein Mal in "Rainers Angel-Allerheiligstes". Alleine der Weg dahin führt durch labyrinthartige Katakomben, wo sich sicher schon (ich konnte nicht alle dunklen Ecken einsehen) zahlreiche Rutendiebe verirrt haben und jämmerlich verhungert sind... 

Darüber hinaus züchtet Rainer ganz spezielle Hunde, die seit Generationen darauf hin selektiert wurden, einen besonderen Schutzinstinkt in Bezug auf Kinder und das Angelzeug ihrer Herrrchen zu entwickeln. :m 
Da mindestens zwei Generationen dieser Hunde unter Rainer's Dach leben, würde ich von deinem Plan abraten. Das könnte nämlich damit enden, dass du eine echte "Weihnachtsüberraschung" erlebst und dir deine Krankenversicheung rät, dich doch bitte bei einem ihrer Konkurrenten zu versichern.
 :q |supergri  :q

BeeJay


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@BeeJay
ich schick einfach den Burni vor.....sozusagen als Kanonen-/Hundefutter....bissel Schwund is immer....
einmal den Eingang zu den Katakomben gefunden gehe ich einfach dem Geruch nach...Gummiköder stinken überall gleich |supergri

Der einzige Ausweg wäre, wenn Rainer ne nette Tochter hat....:q

@Rainer
haste?|kopfkrat


----------



## the doctor (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Wenn ihr schon offtopic babbelt, dann darf ich es bestimmt auch 
sagt mal, wo bestellt ihr eure Japan - Köder?
Hab mir schonmal gestern 2 schööööne Röllchen bestellt |rotwerden
Es fehlen aber noch ein paar Wobblers, da ich den Christbaum zu Weihnachten nicht ungeschmückt lassen kann:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Der einzige Ausweg wäre, wenn Rainer ne nette Tochter hat....:q


Na paß bloß auf, hat er aber anders als du denkst! :g
Der Rainer hat ein Haus voller Lakies (bestimmt auch ein paar Mädels), das sind (wirkliche) Terrier, schnell und im Bedarfsfall auch tödlich bissig, die beißen Dir schneller was ab, als Du gucken kannst, und dann haste ein ganz anderes Problem. Und es könnten da noch mehr Tierchen herumlaufen, die Eindringlinge gar nicht gerne sehen, das wird lustig und ich hoffe, Rainer hat ein paar versteckte Kameras #6, dann kringel ich mich hier das ganze Weihnachten mit meiner Familie auf dem Boden,wenn es heißt "Aktion Boardie als Kauknochen" ! :q :q :q :q :q

Seh gerade, BeeJay sieht das schon genauso!


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> @BeeJay
> * ich schick einfach den Burni vor.....sozusagen als Kanonen-/Hundefutter*....bissel Schwund is immer....
> einmal den Eingang zu den Katakomben gefunden gehe ich einfach dem Geruch nach...Gummiköder stinken überall gleich |supergri
> 
> ...



No Problem!
Das bisschen Terrier rauch ich in der Pfeife! Hab meine ganze Jugend mit Hunden (Bulldogge; Dogge, Boxer...) unter einem Dach verbracht...


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



the doctor schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon offtopic babbelt, dann darf ich es bestimmt auch
> sagt mal, wo bestellt ihr eure Japan - Köder?
> Hab mir schonmal gestern 2 schööööne Röllchen bestellt |rotwerden
> Es fehlen aber noch ein paar Wobblers, da ich den Christbaum zu Weihnachten nicht ungeschmückt lassen kann:q



Hi!
Gute Erfahrungen hab ich bislang mit www.ginrinpeche.com gemacht. Vorher sollte man aber seinen gleichlautenden ebay-Shop durchstöbern, ob die Artikel- und Versandkonditionen da nicht besser sind.


----------



## Raabiat (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> No Problem!
> Das bisschen Terrier rauch ich in der Pfeife! Hab meine ganze Jugend mit Hunden (Bulldogge; Dogge, Boxer...) unter einem Dach verbracht...



Was? Wollt dich deine Familie nich? Du musstest unter Hunden wohnen und aufwachsen? Du armer Kerl Kannste bellen?#h

Rainer? wohin soll ich die "Schwiegersohn-Bewerbungsunterlagen" senden?


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



BeeJay schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 1. ...besitze ich keine handgebaute Spinnrute...
> 2. ...schon gar keine Harrison (darf ich hier überhaupt posten?!)...
> ...


 
Ach Du armer!! |pftroest:


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Was? Wollt dich deine Familie nich? Du musstest unter Hunden wohnen und aufwachsen? Du armer Kerl Kannste bellen?#h
> 
> ...


 
*Knurrr!!!!*


----------



## Raabiat (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> *Knurrr!!!!*


Ich hoffe, du bist nicht unter schwulen Hunden groß geworden! Meinen Knochen gibbet nich! 

So...Schluss mit Spass und Offtopic....
Burni....du verstehst den Spass, ja?|supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du bist nicht unter schwulen Hunden groß geworden! Meinen Knochen gibbet nich!
> 
> So...Schluss mit Spass und Offtopic....
> Burni....du verstehst den Spass, ja?|supergri


 
Wieder Lust auf "Boardferkel", oder was?!
Würd ich keinen Spass verstehen, hätt ich Rainer´s Ruten wirklich schon in den Shreadder gesteckt  .


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
ich schmeiss mich wech....burn bei Hunden aufgewachsen, daher die Ähnlichkeit mit der Bulldogge:q :q :q 
Raabi habe keine Tochter aber trotzdem ein paar Mädels im Haus.....
Det die lakies sind wirklich so, aber das weisste ja#6 
Beejay die großen Russen züchte ich nicht mehr nur noch Lakies, meine Frau möchte sich aber wieder einen Riesenschnauzer zulegen für Hundesport! Habe aber meinen Angelraum dementsprechend mit den Lakies und zwei Katzen abgesichert, auch sind div. elektr. Hilfsmittel. dort untergebracht!

zu den Ködern...
in Japan bestelle ich eigentl nur bei drei Leuten
hier,   hier,   und hier..... manchmal auch hier

@ MAD
Rute ist heute angekommen#6


----------



## BeeJay (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> |Beejay die großen Russen züchte ich nicht mehr nur noch Lakies, meine Frau möchte sich aber wieder einen Riesenschnauzer zulegen für Hundesport!


Ich meinte eigentlich die Lakies. In denen steckt sicher mehr drin, als man dem Erscheinugsbild nach vermuten könnte. 

Raabiat "schaffen" sie auf alle Fälle... :q
^duck^

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ohh ja!!!! Beejay, die lakies haben Zähne da wird so mancher Schäferhund neidig. ich wollte keinen am Ar... hängen haben, geschweige denn mehere davon, zumal die vor rein gar nix Angst haben. (vorausgesetzt sie sind dementsprechend sozialisiert)


----------



## schroe (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Selbst wenn die Hunde irgendetwas übersehen, an Rainer müßt ihr auch erst vorbei. Auaua-ha.|supergri 


Apropos Hundszähne,
ein 83iger von heute (für Sylvester). Wieder kein Anwärter (werden einfach nicht größer,.....dafür auch nicht viel kleiner). 
Die Harrison zeigte aber wieder, dass selbst feine, vorsichtige Bisse dem Angler nicht verborgen bleiben müssen und trocken quittiert werden können. Die 45iger g´fällt.

@BeeJay,
der grüne Tail scheints zu sein, auf den sie ansprechen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Die 45iger g´fällt.


Petri schroe, der Stecken rockt! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Habe aber meinen Angelraum dementsprechend mit den Lakies *und zwei Katzen abgesichert*, auch sind div. elektr. Hilfsmittel. dort untergebracht!


Hast Du auch solche Katzen?




Also ich habe welche, fein angefüttert mit Köpfchen von Forelle und Hecht, große Fischliebhaber! :q :q


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Hunde irgendetwas übersehen, an Rainer müßt ihr auch erst vorbei. Auaua-ha.|supergri
> 
> 
> Apropos Hundszähne,
> ...


 
Schönes Fischlein!
Auf Attractor??


----------



## schroe (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@Det,
jau, danke. 
Wieder ins off. Suche noch einen Züchter für diese Katzenrasse.:q  Ratz´ns British-Kurzhaar sind etwas zu zahm.

@Börnie,
rischtisch, Proloblinker E-Fisch, mit 7gr. Nachdem ich mit der 19cm Sandra und H-Fisch blank zog, (wollte ja für den Thread nicht kleckern:q ) bin ich auf die bewährte F-Größe zurückgegangen.


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Wollt das ganze Off-Topic-Gelaber ein wenig ausgliedern - interessiert aber scheinbar keinen... :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@burn77
Irgendwie werden hier einfach eindeutig zu wenig spannende Fische gefangen, und vor allem über dem bisherigen Höchstmaß.

Was wunder und eben schade, wenn es sich die Hechte in den Kopf gesetzt haben nochmal eben zu laichen. |rolleyes 
Ich geb aber trotzdem noch nicht so ganz auf :g


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @burn77
> Irgendwie werden hier einfach eindeutig zu wenig spannende Fische gefangen, und vor allem über dem bisherigen Höchstmaß.
> 
> Was wunder und eben schade, *wenn es sich die Hechte in den Kopf gesetzt haben nochmal eben zu laichen*. |rolleyes
> Ich geb aber trotzdem noch nicht so ganz auf :g


 
Ach was?!


----------



## Birger (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Für ne neue Bestmarke hats bei mir auch nicht gereicht, aber gefreut hab ich mich trotzdem.







Gefangen mit der Blechi von mad auf nen 8er Prolex.

Bessere Fotos kommen noch, hab das erstmal aus dem Video geschnitten.


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Super Birger! #6 #6 
Wie gross?


----------



## Birger (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

1,10m und 10,4 Kg. Hat mit dem allerletzten Wurf im Hafen gebissen, sogar recht dicht am Schilf in etwa 1,5m Wassertiefe.

Der große Hecht ist damit für mich abgeschrieben, 1,16m in meinem Hausgewässer zu überbieten ist zwar grundsätzlich möglich, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich. Vor allem weil ich nur noch über Weihnachten ein paar Tage loskomme.
Dann eben nähstes Jahr den 99cm Zander, ist ja schnell gefangen :q:q:q.


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Petri Birger,
klasse Fisch!


----------



## hechtonaut (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

glückwunsch zum schönen hecht
puhhhhhh da hab ich wohl noch mal glück gehabt. die 3 wochen werden doch wohl auch noch vergehen. vielleicht kann ich ja noch eins nachlegen. am freitag ghets wieder hoch zu den bodden. natürlich wieder mit der vhf von mad
ziemlich unwahrscheinlich aber naja. auch ein 90+ hecht ist geil


----------



## schroe (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Sauber Birger,
Glückwunsch zu dem Fisch. So wie der Hecht aussieht,....man merkt man ihm die fehlenden 6cm nicht an.

@Hechtonaut,
jetzt nur noch der homerun und saaaave.:m


----------



## mad (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus,

auch von mir birger ein fettes petri#6 

@hechtonaut,

noch ist nichts sicher#d 
nach meiner info sind noch paar boarder ab freitag an den boddengewässer und einige bestückt mit einer harrison von mir.


----------



## klee (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Das jahr geht langsam zuende


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@klee:

Holla! Auch kein schlechter Bursche!
Länge?


----------



## mad (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



klee schrieb:


> Das jahr geht langsam zuende



langsam genau :q 
aber ich glaube stark das der sieger noch nicht fest steht. 
na wie lang ist der klee??? 1,16m oder paar cm darüber???
kommt da vielleicht noch ein foto???


----------



## hechtonaut (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

das wird wohl spannend am wochenende
wir schweinfurter sind seit heute alle drei mit vhfs von mad bestückt. der jochen hat seine heute einen tag vor abfahrt noch erhalten.
..........hätest dir ruhig ein paar tage mehr zeit lassen können mad. hehehe
hoffentlich spielt der wind mit
wer ist den vom board noch oben????


----------



## klee (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Bin Nächste und übernachste woche wieder erst oben|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

menno .....auch sowas fangen will 
war heute 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Stunden aufm Waser, noch etliche Kollegen ebenfalls, nix aber rein gar nix!!!!!!!Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag!
Petri klee zu dem Fisch!!!


----------



## schroe (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Glückwunsch Klee,
nicht "nur" kapital die Mama, auch wunderschön gezeichnet.#6 

@Rainer, 
hinten stechen die Bienen #h ,.....bleib am Ball.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Klee,
> nicht "nur" kapital die Mama, auch wunderschön gezeichnet.#6
> 
> @Rainer,
> hinten stechen die Bienen #h ,.....bleib am Ball.


 

Jep, heute gehts wieder raus!!!!! Anglers Edge meldet kaum Fisch, mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen bin!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@klee:

Was haste denn da auf der VHF drauf? Certate?


----------



## hechtonaut (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

so bin wieder da von den bodden
konnte meinen 116er nicht verbessern, genau 1 cm kürzer also 115 cm und 12,6 kilo. auch wieder gefangen mit der blauen vhf 75 von mad. die rute entwickelt sich zum meterkiller. ein 97er war auch noch dabei. in zwei tagen allerdings nur 8 hechte. aber die große dame langt dicke.


----------



## profifischer (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

petri heil
mfg Manuel


----------



## mad (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

auch von mir ein fettes petri:vik: 

bei nächsten mal bin ich dabei.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Petri Heil!
Toller Fisch!
Ist das Boot von Jörg Schütt oder Fuhrmann?

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## ivo (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri Heil!

Schöner Fisch!


mfg

ivo


----------



## hechtonaut (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@pikepauly

boot ist von fuhrmann (bodden-angeln)

@mad

nur das wetter kann uns noch nen strich durch die rechnung machen. hoffentlich gibts kein eis


----------



## ivo (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



> @mad
> 
> nur das wetter kann uns noch nen strich durch die rechnung machen. hoffentlich gibts kein eis


Hallo,

darf man Fragen wann Ihr dort seid?

mfg

ivo


----------



## hechtonaut (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

faschingswochenende einschließlich rosenmontag


----------



## ivo (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Danke, hätte mich gern angeschlossen, ich habe allerdings gerade an dem Wochenende Prüfung.
Schade!

mfg

ivo


----------



## mad (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus,

der wettkampf geht langsam zu ende.
aber nächstes jahr gibts wieder welche das ist sicher.

bin schon wieder in planung für schweden 07 an den bolmen see|wavey: ,
von der zeit her würde ich gerne am 6.05.07 für eine woche an den bolmen fahren. wer lust und zeit hat kann gerne mit fahren.
bei fragen oder mehr info einfach eine pn an mich.

vielleicht schaffen wir es auch im herbst (oktober) an den bodden, wer hat die zeit und lust das alles zu planen?


----------



## ivo (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hallo MAD,

ich komme gern mit an den Bodden. Der Oktober nächstes Jahr hört sich gut an.

#6


Gruss

ivo


----------



## mad (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

servus,

mit bodden im oktober wäre super und sicher würden paar mitfahren.
aber diese tour sollte wer planen und alles buchen wer schon dort war und bisschen ahnung von da oben hat.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

*Berlin, Berlin ich fahre nach Berlin* aber nicht zum DFB Pokal sondern ins havelland, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Ich hoffe Shroe hat diesmal Zeit mitzukommen......
ich möchte einem gewissen Angler der immer Baumstämme #6 durchs Wasser schlägt  mal was auf seine Mütze geben hehehehe:vik: ....
frohes Fest an alle, einen guten Rutsch und viele Fische, aber noch mehr wünsche ich allen Gesundheit :m


----------



## ivo (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hallo,

@ mad





> servus,
> 
> mit bodden im oktober wäre super und sicher würden paar mitfahren.
> aber diese tour sollte wer planen und alles buchen wer schon dort war und bisschen ahnung von da oben hat.#6


Ich war schon mal da oben (Team Bodden Angeln).
Kommt natürlich auch darauf an was man machen will, alleine Losziehen oder mit Guide.

Gruss

ivo


----------



## Margaux (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @ madIch war schon mal da oben (Team Bodden Angeln).
> Kommt natürlich auch darauf an was man machen will, alleine Losziehen oder mit Guide.
> Gruss, ivo


 
Hallo,

auch mich würde der Bodden interessieren, ich war noch nie dort. Da ich allerdings ggf. nächstes Jahr berufsbedingt vom Niederrhein nach Hamburg umziehe(n muß), kann ich derzeit überhaupt noch nichts sagen.

Wichtig zu klären wäre auch, wie lange die Tour gehen soll: ein paar Tage, eine Woche...? Bei einem verlängerten Wochenende wäre ich sicherlich eher dabei.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## mad (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> *Berlin, Berlin ich fahre nach Berlin* aber nicht zum DFB Pokal sondern ins havelland, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Ich hoffe Shroe hat diesmal Zeit mitzukommen......
> ich möchte einem gewissen Angler der immer Baumstämme #6 durchs Wasser schlägt  mal was auf seine Mütze geben hehehehe:vik: ....
> frohes Fest an alle, einen guten Rutsch und viele Fische, aber noch mehr wünsche ich allen Gesundheit :m



will auch mit|wavey: 
börnie sicher auch#d #d #d


----------



## mad (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

was vergessen,#h 

wegen schweden im mai.

der geplante termin wäre von freitag abend 4.5.07 los und am 12.5.07 wieder zurück.

wer mehr info dazu will und braucht einfach eine pn an mich oder wurzelsepp (schleien-stefan) der sicher wieder dabei ist.


----------



## Margaux (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> was vergessen,#h der geplante termin wäre von...


 
Wie wäre denn der geplante Termin für den Bodden... und wie lange soll das Angeln dort gehen?

Wie wär's denn z.B. über den 01. November (Feiertag)?

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## ivo (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@Margaux

Die letzte Oktoberwoche wäre auch bei mir gut. Ich hab zwar schon am 31.10. Feiertag das ist aber kein Problem. Ich werd die ganze Woche frei machen.|supergri

Gruß

ivo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Ich bin in Schweden wieder mit dabei! :m

Freue mich schon jetzt... Wird bestimmt spassig, war das letzte mal schon ein riesen Spaß!

Muss ja dann auch mal lernen, richtig mit meiner neuen Jerkrute (von Mad...) umzugehen! #6

CU Stefan


----------



## Birger (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hab heute nen guten Hecht verloren, war so 90-95cm, einen 84er gefangen. Mit der 45g VHF in 3,10m. Also gute Hechte sind im Moment wieder da, stehen mitten zwischen den Brassenschwärmen (wie immer im Winter), aber die Chance auf nen 1,17er hab ich wohl nicht. Vielleicht fange ich aber mal den ersten Meterhecht in meinem Hausgewässer, wäre ja mal was.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ich habe selbst bei birger nun schon geangelt und das gewässer hat absolutes großhechtpotenzial!!! da machts rums und schon isser dran, kein zander, keine quer gehakte brasse, sondern der meter echtzehn :q drücke die daumen... und der meter beißt sowieso ;-)


----------



## klee (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

HI,

so gestern sollte es zum letzten mal für dieses Jahr an den Bodden gehen und nachdem mir vorige woche ne große Mutti bei der Landung  ausgestiegen ist konnte ich gestern Ein Hecht mit 123,5 cm und 30 pfund mit meiner vhf 75 g landen :vik: :vik: 

Gut das Bordie Tinsen seine Digi &Wagge bei hatte ich Hatte meine Digi zuhause liegen gelassen.So jetzt kann ich in Ruhe in den Urlaub Fliegen


----------



## Raabiat (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Sonst lach ich ja immer über Leute mit fetten Frauen....aber zu der Dame kann ich dir nur gratulieren#6

(hoffentlich krieg ich wegen der Aussage jetzt nich gleich wieder aufn Sack....war nur Spass...okay?:q)


----------



## vertikal (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Fettes Petri zum tollen Hecht!#6

Da dieser Fang in den letzten drei Tagen des Jahres kaum zu toppen sein dürfte, schon mal viel Erfolg mit deiner "neuen" Harrison in 2007!


----------



## ivo (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@klee

Petri Heil zu dem schönen Fisch!:m

Auf was  hat die  Dame  den Gebissen? 

Gruß

ivo


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

wow, da haste ja gut dicke hechte abgeräumt und wohl auch verdient gewonnen....dennoch gratulation an burn, der ja lange geführt hat :q klasse fische, klasse fotos...


----------



## mad (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ja spinnst du??? 

der hat doch nie 123,5cm und mit der vhf 75gr könntest so einen fisch nie landen.:m 
glaube auch das die anderen fotos alle falsch waren und so hat börnie mit seinen hecht von glaube 86,5cm fast gewonnen.:vik: 



super klee #r und |schild-g
wenn keiner den hecht mehr überbietet dann herzlichen glückwunsch.|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 
(am 1.1.07 kannst mir ja deinen wunsch dann schreiben)


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ach hört dich auf dess iss doch gefaked!!!!!!|gr: 
neee neee neee...herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum fetten Krokodil und der damit verbundenen Harrison!!!!!!#6 :m


----------



## Margaux (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@klee: |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g 

Suuuper Fisch, ob nun mit oder ohne Harrison-Wettkampf, ein absoluter Traum!!!

Guten Rutsch und viel Petri im Jahr 2007 wünscht allen,

Margaux

P.S. Gibt es denn jetzt schon einen Termin für die Boddentour im Herbst 2007...? Mad, wie sieht' s aus...


----------



## Tinsen (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

ja, ja der klee. man war das ne fette sau (der fisch natürlich). habe noch nie live so nen großen brocken gesehen. dickes petri.

aber der ist auch nen listiger bursche dieser klee - hat einfach nachdem den ganzen tag gar nix richtig funktionieren wollte mal eine große grandma an seine rute gemacht. ich sag noch, dass das ja nun voll blöd ist, weil die nicht gerade fliegen wie raketen. naja er war leider nicht davon abzubringen 

video vom drill schneide ich gerade. ist gleich online.

drillvideo: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/515895


----------



## mad (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> P.S. Gibt es denn jetzt schon einen Termin für die Boddentour im Herbst 2007...? Mad, wie sieht' s aus...



#d #d #d 
sorry noch nicht,
glaube aber das oktober sicher ein guter monat ist und viele rechtzeitig den termin einplanen können.
nur bodden ist für mich neuland darum brauchen wir einen der alles klar macht.
von mir aus zb ab 3.10.(mittwoch/feiertag) bis zum sonntag 7.10.
wer ist bereit das zu machen???


----------



## ivo (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@mad

Hallo,

um der Sache mit dem Bodden mal ein Gesicht zu geben schlage ich folgende zwei alternative Termine vor:

1. 01.10.2007-07.10.2007
2. 28.10.2007-04.11.2007

Bei beiden Terminen liegt ein Feiertag (Ost wie West) dazwischen.
Erster Tag Anreise, letzter Tag Abreise, hab zwar schon mal am letzten Tag auch Geangelt dafür war die Rückfahrt dann kein Geschenk.

Gruß 

ivo


----------



## hechtonaut (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

super hecht


----------



## Tinsen (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

klees drillvideo 1.23: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/515895


----------



## ivo (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

#6





> Tinsen 	klees drillvideo 1.23: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/515895



Kann mann das auch Downloaden?

Gruß

ivo


----------



## Bernhard* (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ klee: Gratulation zum Hecht und zur Harrison!

@ tinsen: Danke fürs schöne Video

@ mad: VHF und Wobbler funktioniert also doch :g


----------



## rainer1962 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

die Videokommentare find ich gut......


"das ist kein schlechter."...........

dann als er gesehen wurde nur noch staunenderweise kommentiert mit........

"boah....boah....boah eh...."  |supergri 

dann die bange Frage während des Drills, bei dem man sehr gut sieht wie gut die VHF bei richtiger Drilltechnik #6  arbeitet#6 

, ...."die Drillinge????Haste beim Dingens gekauft"???

So nach dem Motto halten die denn?????
Nur küssen wolltest du den Fisch Deines Lebens nicht, die hatte wohl Mundgeruch 
und man sieht wieder.....
einfach mal was anderes versuchen was jeglichem Lehrbuch wiederspricht (relativ flach laufende Grandma) und plötzlich klappt es!!!!!!!:m


----------



## Andre´ (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Wow einfach nur ein geiler Fisch ! 

Und wie der dann zurückgesetzt wurde hab ich mir glatt ein Tränchen verdrückt !
Dickes dickes Petri Heil !!

Grüsse Andre


----------



## Margaux (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



ivo schrieb:


> @mad
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

der Termin Ende Oktober würde bei mir besser passen. Über den 03. Oktober habe ich meiner Freundin eine WoMo-Tour ins schöne Elsaß versprochen...

Wobei ich derzeit für den 2. Termin auch nur den 01. bis 04.11. zusagen könnte. Alles weitere hängt von meiner möglichen beruflichen Veränderung nach Hamburg ab (ist dort der 01.11. überhaupt Feiertag???).

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## ivo (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@Margaux

Ich hab gerade mal im Kalender geschaut, der 01.11. ist nur in Süddeutschland (Katholisch) Feiertag. Im Norden hast du wahrscheinlich Pech.

Gruß 

ivo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Saustarker Fisch! :vik:

Damit hast Du den sieg sicher verdient! Ich hatte ja schon "befürchtet" das dieser Wettkampf am Bodden entschieden wird... :m

Nächstes Jahr muss ich da auch mal hin! Bin ja mit Robert im Mai schon in Schweden, würde dann wohl im Herbst gerne auch mit an den Bodden! Terminlich bin ich flexibel... #h

Das Video ist echt klasse, kann man das auch irgendwo als Download bekommen? Habe mich jetzt mit meinem modem durch den Stream gequält, aber als Datei wäre es natürlich toll, wenn man es mal jemandem zeigen möchte...

CU Stefan


----------



## Holger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



klee schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> so gestern sollte es zum letzten mal für dieses Jahr an den Bodden gehen und nachdem mir vorige woche ne große Mutti bei der Landung ausgestiegen ist konnte ich gestern Ein Hecht mit 123,5 cm und 30 pfund mit meiner vhf 75 g landen :vik: :vik:
> 
> Gut das Bordie Tinsen seine Digi &Wagge bei hatte ich Hatte meine Digi zuhause liegen gelassen.So jetzt kann ich in Ruhe in den Urlaub Fliegen


 

Dickes Petri, Klee !! #h #6 

Aber wieso hast du die dicke Dame, die auch bei "Barschalarm" gepostet ist, hier mit 30 Pfund angegeben und bei B-Alarm mit 33 Pfund ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## mad (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Holger schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, Klee !! #h #6
> 
> Aber wieso hast du die dicke Dame, die auch bei "Barschalarm" gepostet ist, hier mit 30 Pfund angegeben und bei B-Alarm mit 33 Pfund ??? |kopfkrat



bei barschalarm darf man 3 pfund mehr angeben!!!!|supergri |supergri |supergri 
normal hätte klee dort sogar aufrunden dürfen auf 130cm.:vik:


----------



## Holger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



mad schrieb:


> bei barschalarm darf man 3 pfund mehr angeben!!!!|supergri |supergri |supergri
> normal hätte klee dort sogar aufrunden dürfen auf 130cm.:vik:


 
Ja, ich habe dort (grad 6 Wochen angemeldet) schon einen kleinen Unterschied bemerkt gegenüber dem AB.....nicht nur was die Ehrlichkeit bei Fischgrößen betrifft. |supergri 

Auch ein 98 % Releaser ist bei B'alarm immer noch ein 2%iger böser Bube....;+ 

Aber anderes Thema...|rolleyes 

Nochmal dickes Petri für diesen absoluten Ausnahmefisch.......und ein cooles Video !!!! #6


----------



## Bolle (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hi Swenni...ein dreifaches "Petri Heil" jebrüllt...hat sich ja der ganze "Angeln auf dem Bodden-Stress" gelohnt wie ich meine...haben die letzten zwei Tage auch nochmal ganz ordentlich gefangen...1,01m...1,05m...1,09m...waren dabei...sind aber Angesichts deiner "Kanone" bessere "Köderfische"   
Also...nochmals herzlichen Glückwunsch zur gelungenen "Mission Harrison durch Großhecht".

Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen...ich werde jetzt ganz dolle sparen und dann bin ich im näxten Jahr auch stolzer Besitzer einer VHF. Ich habe sie beim Klee des öfteren in "Action" gesehen, wenn wir zusammen auf den Bodden waren, und bin mehr als angetan.#6


----------



## Tinsen (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@ holger:

keine ahnung warum du hier auf BA rumhackst und im selben atemzug erwähnst, dass du dort seit einiger zeit bist.

sicherlich ist dir nicht aufgefallen, dass *ich* das foto bei BA eingestellt habe und auch die gewichtsangabe bemerkt habe.

warum wird eigentlich ein fisch in pfund und nicht in kg angegeben? damit er mehr klingt? weils aus england kommt? keine ahnung.

auf angelwaagen (zumindest auf meiner mit welcher auch der fisch gewogen wurde) gibt es eine kg und eine engl. pfund (lbs. - nicht libbs sondern pfund) skala. die kg skala zeigte 15 - die lbs skala zeigte 33. macht auch sinn, da ein engl. pfund irgendwas umd die 450 gramm hat und somit nicht einfach das dopplete der kg angabe ist.

kurz: swen hat hier im AB einfach mal 3 pfund unterschlagen bzw. 30 deutsche 500gr pfund draus gemacht  

diese andere spitze von dir mit der ehrlichkeit der fischgröße generell bei BA kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. da du erst seit 6 wochen dort bist, wäre ich an deiner stelle einfach mal ein wenig sensibler mit solchen behauptungen. ich bin dort ein paar tage länger unterwegs und kann dem nicht zustimmen.

aber auch egal was du so denkst.

swen hat ne schöne mutti gefangen - that´s all !


----------



## Karstein (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Hoy Swen & Tinsen:

erst ma herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Esöxin, Swen - wenn DAS kein einmaliges Weihnachtsgeschenk war!!! #6 #6 #6

Hat mir Bolle gestern während unseres Telefonates vertellt, was Dir da gelungen ist!

Habt ihr einen Link für mich, wo ich die Prachtdame mal beluschern kann?

Tight lines

Karsten


----------



## Karstein (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

Ach jeeeetzaaa - die Bilder hatten sich vorhin bei mir nicht aufgebaut, deswegen!! Kann nur sagen: wooooooooow! #6


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

War gestern ein paar Stunden mit grossen Gummis unterwegs und anschliessend mit dem Prolex-Spinner in der grössten Grösse.

Plötzlich kam der lang ersehnte Biss.
Nach langem, harten Drill dann aber das....

...an der Seite gehakter Spiegler von 25-30 Pfund 

Bild lässt sich momentan leider nicht anhängen...


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> ...an der Seite gehakter Spiegler von 25-30 Pfund


 
für nen 25-30er Spiegler füttern andere zentnerweise Boilies und sitzen über Wochen an.
solltest dich ruhig etwas mehr freuen denn der Drill war bestimmt net schlecht und richtig zubereitet schmeckt der auch


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> für nen 25-30er Spiegler füttern andere zentnerweise Boilies und sitzen über Wochen an.
> solltest dich ruhig etwas mehr freuen denn der Drill war bestimmt net schlecht und richtig zubereitet schmeckt der auch


 
Hier noch ein kleines Drill-Bildchen...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

hi björn...geiles fischchen!!! haste noch nen anderes bild vielleicht um den in ganzer pracht zu sehen?

mfg steffen


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein kleines Drill-Bildchen...


 
und wo sind die pics von den goldgelb bebruzzelten Karpfenkottelettes??? Eine Buddel Roten dazu etwas Weißbrot sowie ne Sahnemeerrettichcreme und/oder ne Kräutertunke...hmmm.......ein feines Mahl!


----------



## mad (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



klee schrieb:


> HI,
> ...........
> Hecht mit 123,5 cm und 30 pfund mit meiner vhf 75 g landen :vik: :vik:



so wie es ausschaut ist der hecht von klee der größte (länge) im jahr 2006 mit einer Harrison MAD Rute.

*Dann von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu einer weitern neuen Harrison Rute.:vik: :vik: :vik: *
(wie ausgemacht, Harrison Blank bestimmst du, aufbau ich.)

wünsche allen noch ein gutes neues jahr, und auch 2007 gibts wieder paar Harrison Ruten zu gewinnen.


----------



## Tinsen (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> Hoy Swen & Tinsen:
> 
> Habt ihr einen Link für mich, wo ich die Prachtdame mal beluschern kann?
> 
> Karsten



http://www.myvideo.de/watch/515895 |wavey:


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> hi björn...geiles fischchen!!! haste noch nen anderes bild vielleicht um den in ganzer pracht zu sehen?
> 
> mfg steffen


 
Der hat sich von alleine so schön im Kescher abgehakt, da wollt ich nicht noch unnötig ne Foto-Session starten.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*

@MAD:

Wie wärs mit nem neuen Thread?
"Harrison Zander Wettkampf 2007", oder so?


----------



## Raabiat (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> @MAD:
> 
> Wie wärs mit nem neuen Thread?
> "Harrison Zander Wettkampf 2007", oder so?



Jo...der Börni spendet ne Combo....!!! 

Vielleicht rückt er dafür seine Lieblingskombo raus....Kogha Legend Elite mit Delta Fishing 5KL Cobra 0505-540...bespult mit feinster ALDI-Mono in Stärke 0.45. Ein paar selbstgebaute Holzjerks gibts auch dazu#h   Oder Börni?

Wie wärs wenn man dann die Bodden rauslässt|kopfkrat


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Jo...der Börni spendet ne Combo....!!!
> 
> Vielleicht rückt er dafür seine Lieblingskombo raus....Kogha Legend Elite mit Delta Fishing 5KL Cobra 0505-540...bespult mit feinster ALDI-Mono in Stärke 0.45. Ein paar selbstgebaute Holzjerks gibts auch dazu#h Oder Börni?
> 
> Wie wärs wenn man dann die Bodden rauslässt|kopfkrat


 
Ach Raabi!
Auf irgendeiner der vielen Seiten ist bereits dokumentiert, dass MAD ne Harrison spendiert (Aufbau nach Wunsch). Diese Kombo gibts für den ersten Zander über 99cm im Jahr 2007.

Und genau wegen solchen "Blindfischen" wie Dir, sollte man das in nem neuen Thread aufziehen!!


----------



## Raabiat (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ach Raabi!
> Auf irgendeiner der vielen Seiten ist bereits dokumentiert, dass MAD ne Harrison spendiert (Aufbau nach Wunsch). Diese Kombo gibts für den ersten Zander über 99cm im Jahr 2007.
> 
> Und genau wegen solchen "Blindfischen" wie Dir, sollte man das in nem neuen Thread aufziehen!!



Lieber Börni....der du ebenso ein Blindfisch bist wie ich (wie ich zahlreichen Rainer-Postings entnehmen konnte) .....das mit dem Zander-2007-Wettbewerb weiss ich natürlich...da ich eifriger Verfolger dieses Threads bin.....auch wenn meine Chancen, einen Zander dieser Kategorie zu fangen, gegen Null gehen lese ich trotzdem gern mit....

vielleicht ist dir mein Vorschlag ja ein Anreiz für 2008.....oder für den ersten Kogha-Barsch > 50cm in diesem Jahr.....oder weiss der Geier|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



Raabiat schrieb:


> ......wie ich zahlreichen Rainer-Postings entnehmen konnte........


 
 von Blindfisch hab ich noch nix gesagt, eher von Grobmotoriker ......
den Blindfisch muss ich mir aber merken....|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Bernhard* (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> von Blindfisch hab ich noch nix gesagt, eher von Grobmotoriker ......
> den Blindfisch muss ich mir aber merken....|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


 
Ich werd Dir gleich mal ganz grobmotorisch Deine "Top-Gun-Combo" um den Hals wickeln - dann ist endlich mal Ruhe!!


----------



## Raabiat (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harrison Wettkampf Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ich werd Dir gleich mal ganz grobmotorisch Deine "Top-Gun-Combo" um den Hals wickeln - dann ist endlich mal Ruhe!!



Hast du Rainers Test nich gelesen???
Die Rute tendiert mehr zur Spitzenaktion....wenn du ihm die komplett umwickelst machst du die Rute kaputt|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
alter Grobmotoriker#d


----------

